#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-17
<Anpu> pozz
<Beretta021> yo
<Githzerai> pozdrav
<alibaba> pozdrav
<Githzerai> z
<alibaba> jesi menjao nešto na forumu
<Githzerai> nadogradio mybb
<Githzerai> pročitaj zadnju poruku
<Githzerai> u temi
<alibaba> jasno
<alibaba> meni je sad ok
<alibaba> u FF
<alibaba> i u operi
<alibaba> recimo nije mi se prikazivala neka tema koja je nepročitina
<Githzerai> Ja zaista ne mogu da reprodukujem (a bez toga ne mogu da utvrdim uzrok problema)
<alibaba> http://img375.imageshack.us/f/screenshotnn.png/
<Githzerai> Koliko vidim tu su sve pročitane
<alibaba> ali nisu
<Githzerai> sem dve na vrhu i viceva
<alibaba> ček
<Githzerai> pa jesi li kliknuo na mark all read ranije?
<Anpu> e z Kolega
<alibaba> ne
<Githzerai> Z Anpu
<Githzerai> alibaba: klikni, pa uporedi....
<alibaba> meni se čini da je isto
<Githzerai> malo su čudne ove ikonice, pa možda zbunjuju....
<Githzerai> NoScript ili slično?
<Githzerai> Anpu: ima li novih momenata vezano za KDE temu? Jesi li uspeo da se snađeš sa onima fajlovima koje ti dadoh?
<alibaba> nemam ništa od tih dodataka
<Githzerai> alibaba: a sa Default temom, jel se ponaša isto?
<alibaba> pa to je podrazumevana tema, nisam ni video gde se teme menjaju :-)
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/usercp.php?action=options dole desno. Default je podrazumevana tema koja stiže uz Mybb, A Ubuntu (novi brend) je ova crvena, koja je podrazumevana kod nas na forumu
<alibaba> auuu ova default..ni ikonice se ne vide kako treba
<alibaba> pazi ja sada vidim koja je poruka koja nepročitana a koju sam ranije čitao
<alibaba> i one u kojima sam učestvovao
<Githzerai> PA gde je onda problem? :) Zbunjujete me ljudi, i ovako ne znam o čemu pričate a pokušavam da popravim.... ;)
<alibaba> ma pazi meni nesmeta kao god da je neobazirwm se na ikonice
<Anpu> Githzerai: nisam stigao jos da otvorim paket; sto se kde teme tice, nema nekih problema, samo neke slicice koje valja promeniti
<Githzerai> Anpu: u principu, znači, ova alfa nam ko RC? :)
<Anpu> mada cek povlacim izjavu, dok ne ueadim ctrl+f5 :P
<alibaba> ali zašto su neke skroz bele ikonice neke imaju crvenu liniju
<Githzerai> mišem iznad pa pročitaj popup prozor
<Anpu> nisi menjao ikone za teme?
<Anpu> sa onim paketom sa iconfinder?
<Githzerai> nisam ništa dirao od onomad, bolestan sam ko pas, maltene ne vidim na oči....
<Anpu> :(
<Githzerai> a ima još 5-6 dana do 4.6 final :)
<Githzerai> ... i čekam keleta da pošalje dopravljeni heder
<Anpu> ma pusti sad to, leci se
<Anpu> pa cemo lako te sitnice dokusuriti
<Anpu> u principu, ova alfa vec moze u rc1
<Anpu> rc 2 kad ozdravis
<Githzerai> :)
<Anpu> i onda release samo za deklarisane kde korisnike :P
<Githzerai> kad me RCne... :D
<Anpu> sta te navatalo? virus, kijavica i tako to?
<Githzerai> Kombinacija upale sinusa i MSa....
<Githzerai> ne pitaj....
<Githzerai> Uh što lepo zeznuše ovi naši prevod za FFb9
<Anpu> Githzerai: na koji gmt je setovan sat na forumu?
<Anpu> pretpostavljam da prikazuje serversko vreme?
<Anpu> +gmt koji smo stavili u postavkama
<Githzerai> gmt+1
<Githzerai> kad se odjaviš prikazuje tačno vreme
<Anpu> da
<Anpu> adkle ne moram da stavljam gmt +2
<Githzerai> ne, imaš dole ispod prekidač za daylight saving time
<Anpu> ako stavim gmt 1 (14:20) i automatsko trazenje dst
<Anpu> onda dobijen 15:20
<Githzerai> da oni nisu zeznuli /gmt/cet/ ?
<Anpu> dobra ova fora sa kliktanjem po ikoni koja sve teme oznaci procitanim u kategoriji
<Anpu> ma nije ni bitno
<Githzerai> Ne mogu da utvrdim zašto im se javlja problem....
<Githzerai> ne znam da nije zato Å¡to je moj nalog sa admin privilegijama.....
<Githzerai> ili jednostavno idu na dugme „Nazad“ u pregledaču, pa se čude što ne radi....
<Anpu> najbolje je "pogledaj nove poruke" i onda odma "mark all read" i onda zadji da citas eme sa spiska
<Anpu> t*
<Anpu> i radice lepo
<Anpu> ovako je tesko naci uzrok, pogotovu kad ne mozes da reprodukujes
<Githzerai> pa to....
<tomy00> pozdrav svima
<Githzerai> shoot in the dark....
<Githzerai> pozz tomy00
<Anpu> pozz tomy00
<tomy00> spasavajte ako mozete :)
<Githzerai> samo ako možemo :)
<tomy00> mogu da ovde pitam za problem prilikom instalacije?
<Githzerai> Pa tome služi kanal ;)
<Githzerai> pucaj :)
<tomy00> totalni sam pocetnik za Linux da napomenem;)
<Githzerai> kao i svi :D
<tomy00> na stari komp sam imao Wind XP  i skinuo sam UBUNTU 10.10 da instaliram
<Githzerai> koliko star i koja spec?
<tomy00> komp je AMD athlon 2000+ Xp 1,7 Ghz
<tomy00> RAM 256
<Anpu> hm
<Githzerai> malo rama
<Anpu> za ubuntu ti treba bar 512
<Githzerai> probaj Lubuntu
<tomy00> da to mi je sinoc rekao kolega
<Anpu> xubuntu ili lubuntu je za 256
<tomy00> vas ovde na kanalu
<tomy00> e sinoc sam skinuo i XUBUNTU
<tomy00> i puca prilikom instalacije isto kao i na Ubuntu
<tomy00> ubi-partman failed with exit code 141
<tomy00> ovo mi napise
<Githzerai> sa tom količinom rama, ja bih uvek išao na alternate install cd
<tomy00> prijavljuje mi i na UBUNTU i XUBUNTU istu gresku " ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 "
<Anpu> da li ti je ISO ok?
<Githzerai> To prvo proveri....
<tomy00> ovaj sam skinu "xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386"
<Githzerai> Proveri ga
<tomy00> kako?
<Githzerai> imaš na početku opciju za proveru diska u meniju
<tomy00> dali je dobro narezan ili
<tomy00> a to jesam
<Githzerai> ok
<Githzerai> sad skini Alternate disk pa probaj sa njim....
<Githzerai> malo rama, jbg
<Githzerai> mnogi se žale na tu grešku pri toj količini rama, koliko vidim....
<tomy00> a kako ide instalacija sa tim Alternate?
<Anpu> mozes li da pokrenes live?
<tomy00> jel komandama?
<Githzerai> tomy00: instaler je maltene isti, smo ružan :)
<Githzerai> tekstualni
<tomy00> aha dobro samo da ne kucam neke komande posto tek nema sanse da ga instaliram:)
<Githzerai> nema prozora i fensi grafike, ali je proces 100% identičan
<tomy00> e dobro to je bitno
<tomy00> da uzmem isto xubuntu?
<Githzerai> kako voliš, mada bih ja pre Lubuntu, ali to je stvar ukusa....
<tomy00> ili da negde iskopam memoriju posto je izgleda do toga?
<tomy00> a bas ocu LINUX pre 5-6 godina sam malo radio na SUSE i opako mi se svideo :)
<Githzerai> pa više memorije  nikako neće da škodi....
<tomy00> dobro hvala puno... idem dalje... instalacija Linuxa... dan 7. :)
<tomy00> nedelju dana se bakcem sve sam zivo probao
<Zoran> dobar dan
<mamarjan> zdravo
<Zoran> hi, nesto mi nije jasno, kopam po masini 2 sata
<mamarjan> kaži
<Zoran> instalirao Medibuntu u konzoli, to je  u redu ali nigde nemam ostale repo's da aktiviram...
<Zoran> nista vise ne razumen
<mamarjan> kako si instalirao, Å¡ta si kucao?
<Zoran> Medibuntu.org i paste u Yakuake, Medibuntu mogu da vidim i u meniju ali ostale softverske izvore..
<Githzerai> sudo software -properties-gtk
<Githzerai> sudo software-properties-gtk
<Githzerai> pardon
<Zoran> zato npr. ne mogu da instaliram gplanarity za mog sinovca
<Zoran> majstore, hvala
<Githzerai> np
<Zoran> mocna stvarka
<Punky> pozz
<Anpu> o/
<Punky> sta se radi ljudovi?
<Anpu> maltretiramo Githza
<Punky> tesko ce vam to poci za rukom
<Punky> ali rado cu se pridruziti pokusajima :D
<Punky> jebla me konverzacija
<Punky> cim je podignem startuje akonadi koji pojede 150mb rama
<Punky> pa fa kilujem krvnicki
<Anpu> vidis, nikad nisam obratio paznju na to
<Punky> ja sam staromodan, koristim web interfejs za mail, znam gde mi je sta na hdd i ne volim baze podataka na sistemu....kako bi rado poizbacivao sva ta sranja iz sistema i napravio neki "anti nepomuk/akodani/strigi KDE4" distro
<Anpu> kde minimalac
<Anpu> ^^
<promis> simpsonovi s20e07
<Anpu> Githzerai: http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/Thread-Koliko-cesto-posecujete-nas-sajt?page=3
<Anpu> glasanje ne prikazuje *
<Anpu> gde si ostavio glas
<Anpu> niti postoji neki indikator drugi
<promis> meni prikazuje
<Anpu> koju temu koristis?
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?3o/UH/1ZVJTQCJ/snapshot33.jpg
<promis> sivu
<promis> aha vi radite na kde temi
<Githzerai> Anpu: i meni prikazuje :/
<promis> okej
<promis> možda nije glasao
<Anpu> pise da jesam
<Githzerai> kde tema, mada treba srediti ivicu okvira glasanja, jer je podloga prekratka...
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3d/YQ/31uIdI4i/snimak16.png
<Anpu> hm pa ja ne vidim gde ti pise * pored opcije koju si glasao?
<Anpu> isto je i na rekonq
<Anpu> mislio sam da nije opet neki ff trip
<Githzerai> Ah, znači fali zvezdica....
<Githzerai> mada znam Å¡ta je: ovo je tema sa starog foruma....
<Anpu> sad sam video da fali i u sivoj
<Anpu> jedini problem sa neobelezavanjem odgovora je kada glasanje ima opciju da izmenis svoj glas
<Anpu> ali opet, ne secam se ima li to mybb
<Githzerai> Hm, meni se čini da će pre biti do ovog gore. Probaj u lokalu...
<Anpu> Githzerai: http://www.dodaj.rs/?g/vd/16XVCP7/snapshot34.jpg
<Anpu> na svezoj instalaciji prikazuje
<Githzerai> OK, mada sam mislio na kde temi u lokalu....
<Anpu> interesantno, ark mi otpakuje pakete bez foldera
<Anpu> tj njih preskoci ili pak sve fajlove baaci u glavni
<Githzerai> lol
<maletaski> Pozz svima
<Anpu> pozz
<Githzerai> z jopet :)
<maletaski> :D
<TildaTurn> o/
<Le0ne> o/
<Fantastic001> jel ima ovde neko ko zivi u Sapcu
<tomy00> pozdrav opet ja :)
<tomy00> poceo sam instalaciju "xubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386"
<promis> imaš 2 računara?
<tomy00> i stigao sam gde se prave particije na disku odredio sam velicinu (da dva racunara)
<tomy00> ali ne znam koji sistem da postavim za koju particiju ima ono "swap, ext4"
<promis> kakvo je trenutno stanje na disku?
<promis> ili to nije bitno brišeš ceo
<tomy00> imam disk od 60 Gb a podelio sam ga na 2 particije po 30
<tomy00> nije bitno sve mogu da brisem nemam podataka
<promis> onda uradi ovako
<promis> 1. 20gb /
<promis> 2. 35 /home
<promis> 3. 5gb swap
<promis> u stvari
<tomy00> aha
<promis> 3. 2gb swap
<promis> mada možeš 1. 1GB /
<promis> pardon
<promis> 1. 15GB /
<promis> realno ne treba ti više od 10GB za /
<promis> ja recimo imam ovde 13GB i za / i za /home zajedno
<tomy00> a posle programi kad se instaliraju imace mesta?
<promis> svi programi staju na <10GB
<promis> 8GB je mninimum
<tomy00> sigurno sam odvalio nesto mnogo glupo :)
<promis> pa ono
<tomy00> dobro znaci prvi da stavim 15 g
<promis> dobije se dosta progama uz instalaciju
<promis> može 15 pošto je mali HDD
<promis> 20GB je max
<promis> recimo ja sam instalirao ubuntu na usb flsah od 8GB
<promis> i zauzeo mi je 4GB
<tomy00> :)
<promis> plus je to varjanta koja dolazi na 1,7GB ISO
<promis> a tvoj je 700MB
<tomy00> da
<promis> okej. 1. 15GB
<promis> 2. 43GB /home
<promis> 3. 2GB swap
<tomy00> dobro
<tomy00> sad cu da vidim sta ce da ispadne :)
<promis> rešili smo veličine, jel ti jasno oono: mount point
<promis> i filesystem
<promis> mislim mount point sam ti upravo i rekao
<promis> a što se tiče file system tu stavi ili ext3 ili ext4
<tomy00> kako prvi da stavim da bude? ex4?
<promis> to ti je za prve dve particije
<promis> pa za obe stavi isto
<promis> šta odlučiš
<promis> sada je default ext4
<promis> oba su dobra
<promis> ja još uvek furam ext3
<tomy00> i treca najmanja swap?
<promis> da
<promis> 2GB je dosta
<promis> ti imaš 256MB?
<tomy00> da 256Mb
<promis> ima kao neko pravilo da swap bude 2xram
<promis> ali nije to sad bitno
<tomy00> ja sam uradio ovako sad
<promis> neka imaš više
<promis> nadogradićeš na 512MB
<promis> za koji dan ;)
<promis> kod mene j swap 1GB
<promis> a imam 2gb ram
<tomy00> #1. primary 15.0 GB f ext 4 /
<promis> dobro, dalje
<tomy00> #5 logical 44.5 GB  f ext4  /home
<promis> okej
<tomy00> #6 logical 2.0 gb  f swap    swap
<tomy00> tako moze?
<promis> dobro ti je
<tomy00> e hvala ti puno
<promis> ništa
<tomy00> da vidim sad na sta cu da naletim :P
<tomy00> budi tu negde :)
<promis> jel imaš net na tom računaru?
<tomy00> imam
<promis> a jel ti radi dhcp na ruteru?
<tomy00> sta je to dhcp? :)
<promis> mislim, možda bolje da isključiš kabal, da ne smara sa skidanjem paketa sa neta
<tomy00> aha ukljuceno je sve
<promis> jel te već bio pitao za mreću?
<promis> ako jeste, neka ostane onda
<tomy00> nista sad pokazuje da instalira base system
<promis> dobro neka tako
<tomy00> ok :)
<promis> ako je već krenuo ništa ne diraj
<tomy00> ovo je 7 dan kako pokusavam da instaliram
<promis> he
<promis> ja sam uspeo prvog dna
<promis> ali iz 2. puta
<tomy00> jedan drugar odavde sa sajta mi je rekao da skinem ovako
<promis> ako, i ja sam prvi instal radio preko alternate
<tomy00> ali pretoga sam drugaciji iso i pucalo je na samom pocetku
<promis> ja sam tad imao 512mb ram, P4 2.ghz
<tomy00> prijavljuje neki ubi-partman error 141  error
<promis> sad?
<tomy00> ne sad ide
<tomy00> :)
<promis> dobro
<tomy00> ali ovih dana
<promis> nadam se da si pre ovog proverio disk
<tomy00> CD ? jesam
<promis> okej
<promis> to je bitno
<tomy00> sta sve nisam probao valjda ce sad da uspe
<promis> koja je grafička tu?
<tomy00> sve sto je moglo da podje naopako, poslo je
<promis> koja je grafička?
<tomy00> GeForce2 MX 400
<tomy00> mislim da je ta 64 Mb
<promis> dobro, trebalo bi da radi okej snjom
<promis> i dobro je Å¡to si odabrao xfce
<tomy00> e sad jos da negde nadjem ovu staru memoriju
<promis> odnosno xubuntu
<promis> ipak je to slabija mašina
<promis> ja sam imao tada fx5200
<tomy00> to mi je predlozio uros01 tako nekako
<promis> znam, video sam
<tomy00> ja sam onako procitao na UBUNTU treba minimum 256mb reko ajd valjda ce da radi :)
<promis> odnosno, čitao sam ;)
<promis> pa da imaš fx5200
<promis> pa i ajde
<tomy00> Encrypt your home directory? sta tu da stavim?
<promis> eh, taj minimum ne znači i da ćeš moći nešto da radiš u njemu ;)
<promis> stavo NO
<tomy00> da sad kapiram :P
<promis> NO stavi za ekripciju
<tomy00> jesam :)
<promis> koliko imaš tu HDD-ova?
<tomy00> jedan
<tomy00> gde tu?
<tomy00> na ovom sto pisem ili gde instaliram :D
<promis> pa na ralunaru na kome ide instalacija
<tomy00> aha 1 od 60 Gb
<promis> dobro
<promis> pitam zbog sledećeg pitanja ako me budep pitao :D
<tomy00> heh nemam pojma nista okko linuksa ali mi se svidja i voleo bi da se bakcem s njim jedva cekam :P
<promis> dokle je stiglo
<promis> ttrebalo bi da odem na 40min
<tomy00> instalira softwer
<promis> tesk sad
<tomy00> idi slobodno
<tomy00> hvala ti
<tomy00> puno si mi pomogao :)
<tomy00> placam pivo ako uspe :D
<promis> hm, mislio sam da je pitanje za enkripciju mnogo kasnije...
<promis> no
<promis> imaćeš možda još jedno pitanje koje te možda bude bunilo
<promis> u vezu grub loadera
<tomy00> da
<promis> recimu da hoćeš da stavi na /dev/sda
<tomy00> sta tu treba?
<promis> on će to sam i da napiše
<promis> ti mu samo potvrdi
<promis> pošto je samo jedan HDD
<tomy00>   vazi :)
<promis> neće biti greške
<tomy00> hvalaa
<tomy00> pozdrav !
<promis> ajde, čujemo se polse iz xubuntu
<tomy00> hehe vazi :)
<promis> ako nisi siguran nešto ti pitaj ostale koji su ovde
<tomy00> ako negde zapne moracu
<promis> tomy00 Å¡ta bi?
<tomy00> sad i ja gledam
<tomy00> Instalinling GRUB boot loader
<tomy00> Prepering grub-common
<tomy00> i tu stoji prilicno dugo
<tomy00> 0%
<tomy00> izgleda da je zakucao, ne mrda nista
<promis> kažeš dugo stoji
<tomy00> da evo sad vise od 6-7 minuta
<tomy00> dakle slomici ovaj komp i napravicu jeda lepi veliki LAP TOP
<promis> jel ima aktivnosti na hdd ili cd?
<tomy00> cd se samo cuje a ne svetluca
<tomy00> a za HD mi ne radi lampica tako da ne znam
<promis> jel postoji možda dugme za cancel?
<tomy00> ne nista
<promis> pazi, taj instaler nije toliko glub
<promis> ima moć da ponovi korak koji nije uspeo
<tomy00> pa sta predlazes da uradim?
<promis> ali ako se smrzo kernel onda je gotovo
<tomy00> da izvadim cd pa ubacim opet?
<promis> pa instalacija guba je sam kraj
<promis> sve pre toga je već gotovo
<promis> praktično sistem je instaliran
<tomy00> pa tako je pisalo ono spunilo se 100%  jednm
<promis> ajde akoo misliš da ne radi ništa pritisni ESC
<tomy00> i onda je krenuo ovo i tu stalo na )% evo vec 10 minuta
<promis> gledaj, trebao si da proveriš ispravnost i skinutog ISO fajla, i narezanog CD-a
<promis> jesi skidao ISO preko torrenta možda?
<tomy00> kako se proverava ispravnost ISO
<tomy00> nisam sa torenta
<promis> onda moraš da proveriš
<tomy00> nego sa Xubuntu sajta
<tomy00> nece na ESC
<tomy00> ne raguje
<promis> pritisni više puta
<promis> Å¡ta ti je na to dgurom kompu windoza?
<tomy00> da
<promis> jel znaš da radiš u komadnoj liniji?
<tomy00> nece ni vise puta ESC
<tomy00> znam da ukljucim CMD :)
<tomy00> i da pingujem nesto
<promis> a jel znaš da promenip direktorijum
<promis> ono cd
<promis> nebitno
<tomy00> izgleda da ne
<tomy00> nema veze porobacu sve ispocetka
<promis> skini onda ovaj GUI program http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<tomy00> ako nece kupujem 512 pa cu onda da probam
<promis> čekaj da prvo proverimo ISO
<promis> skini onaj program
<promis> ovo je suma za iso:   652d40e2f7aa15f5f304ba72fc2a3fd7 *xubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<promis> pokreni taj progam i u njemu nadji taj ISO i izračunaj mu sumu
<promis> imaš uputstvo ovde https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Windows
<tomy00> a ovo sto si mi kopirao to stavim u COMPARE ?
<promis> može
<tomy00> jesam to
<promis> mada se vidi i golim okom
<promis> jel su iste sume?
<tomy00> iste
<promis> dobro
<promis> iso je dobar
<promis> šta se dešava, ukočen je i dalje?
<tomy00> da
<tomy00> )%
<promis> probaj ctrl+c
<tomy00> jesam i nista
<tomy00> probam na tastaturi i NUM Lok nece da uasi lampicu
<tomy00> zakovao zestoko
<tomy00> da ja ovo restartujem pa sve iz pocetka?
<promis> dobro
<promis> probaćemo nešto drugo
<tomy00> ma da te ne gnjavim vise
<tomy00> isto da ponovim sve
<promis> skini ovo: http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<promis> ako imaš neki cdrw nareži to na njega
<tomy00> imam al na njemu mi je ova instalacija
<promis> idemo predpostavkom da je sistem instaliran i da je zatajio samo na instalaciji gruba
<promis> nemaš još jedan
<promis> a možda prazan usb falsh?
<tomy00> imam prazan CD snimljen do pola moze na njega nije zatvoren?
<tomy00> ima USB
<promis> ne verujem to za taj cd
<tomy00> da prebacim na USB
<promis> skini ovo: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<promis> uzpomoć njega ćeš da instaliraš ovaj supergrubdisk2
<promis> ovaj mali iso od 2MB jel si skinuo?
<Le0ne> vece
<tomy00> onaj prvi jesam
<tomy00> i drugi jesam
<tomy00> da instaliram LinuxLive USB creator?
<promis> da
<promis> ima i ovaj: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<tomy00> onda odaberem " super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1"
<promis> da
<promis> odaberi taj iso
<tomy00> jesam al kako sad da podesim
<tomy00> ima nesto da se cekira
<tomy00> nista ne diram samo na Munju?
<promis> koji je to korak?
<tomy00> 4
<tomy00> i 5 munja
<tomy00> 3 pise  LIVE MODE
<promis> za 3 stavi 0mb da bude live
<tomy00> ne dozvoljava mi nista da menjam
<tomy00> na LIVE
<promis> korak 4 ne želiš da ima virtualizaciju
<tomy00> pise "hide created files on key"
<tomy00> "format the key in FAT32"
<promis> celu tu opciju treba da iključiš
<promis> ne želiš virtuelizaciju
<tomy00> sva tri da budu iskljucena
<tomy00> okej
<tomy00> i munja?
<promis> da
<promis> munja je kraj
<promis> pokreće instalaciju
<tomy00> zavrsilo
<promis> dobro, jel bio prazan taj usb pre toga?
<tomy00> jeste formatirao sam ga
<promis> o, ne, to je star računar
<promis> da li on podržava boot sa usb?
<tomy00> da prc
<tomy00> ovo smo pravikli butabilni USB
<tomy00> jok
<promis> okej
<promis> šteta što imaš samo jedan rw
<tomy00> cekaj da nadjem
<tomy00> imam jos jedan al je izkrzan
<tomy00> da probam njega dal hoce da izbrise
<promis> pa valjda mu radi prvih 10MB :D
<tomy00> prosli put mi je zaglavio u lap
<tomy00> spremio sam ga za bacanje
<promis> gledaj, sa tim mali ISO-oim što si skinuo, možižeš da pokreneš xubuntu ako se instalirao do kraja
<promis> prvo probaj da ga pokreneš sa harda
<tomy00> dobro?
<tomy00> posle
<promis> pa ako ništa ne biva, onda sa tim malim ISO
<tomy00> a sad da ga restartujem
<promis> imaš opciju; detect any OS
<promis> onda će on da pregleda hard i da potraži kernele
<tomy00> ovaj mali ISO narezem na disk kao IMAGE i onda to sve radim?
<promis> ne kao image
<promis> nego normalno sadržaj isoa
<promis> dobro da
<promis> kao image
<promis> kao Å¡to si i xubuntu
<tomy00> da da
<tomy00> to
<tomy00> dobro al sta sad da mu uradim?
<tomy00> mora reset?
<promis> da resetuj taj stari komp
<promis> i izvadi cd
<promis> probaj prvo ctrl+alt+del
<tomy00> nasao sam prazan CD sad rezem
<tomy00> nece ctrl+alt+del
<promis> mnogo je prazan cdd, al ajde
<promis> bolje na njega nareći xubuntu
<promis> a na rw taj supergrub
<tomy00> restartovao sam ga
<tomy00> i ponovo pokrenuo onu instalaciju
<promis> trebso da izvadiš cd
<tomy00> isao sam na ono rescue
<promis> i
<tomy00> i prepoznalo izgleda sve
<tomy00> evo sad me pita nesto
<promis> detect eny os
<promis> jel si to podigao supergrubdisk?
<tomy00> Device to use as root rile system:
<promis> ko te to pita
<tomy00> probao sam ono sto smo narezali mali onaj ISO
<promis> i onda
<tomy00> inije htelo ni da ga vidi
<tomy00> onda sam vratio instalacioni disk
<promis> kad si išao prvu opciju
<tomy00> sledece je
<promis> dobro
<promis> jel si sigurno testirao cd, u tom cd romu na starom računaru?
<tomy00>  ....  /dev/sda1   i tako do 6
<tomy00> jesam dva puta i prosao je oba puta
<promis> dobro onda je dobar
<tomy00> sta da odaberem ovde ovo sda1 ?
<promis> ne razumem?
<promis> jel instalacija krenula od poćetka?
<tomy00> trazi mi da odaberem " device to use as root fille system"
<tomy00> ko zna gde sam zapao
<tomy00> :)
<tomy00> gore u levom  uglu pise Rescue mode
<tomy00> i islo je mnogo brze nego isntalacija sve je odmah ucitavalo
<promis> aha
<promis> dobro
<promis> možda je pametan
<promis> hajde ponovo Å¡ta te pita i koje su opcije
<promis> sad videh ti si iz boot menija odabrao neku rescue opciju
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta je to
<tomy00> nista pokrenuo sam sve iz pocetka
<tomy00> izvini sto sam te maltretirao celo vece
<tomy00> hvala ti puno
<tomy00> ukljucicu se sutra da ti javim sta se desilo  dalje
<tomy00> instaliracu ga pa makar jos nedleju dana trajalo :)
<tomy00> pozdrav !!!
<promis> okej
<promis> i da znaš
<promis> nije ubuntu jedini distro
<tomy00> znam ;)
<tomy00> mislim procitao sam ovih dana ima ih puno al svi su zezali
<promis> ima onih io za matore računare
<tomy00> marfijev zakon
<promis> probaj slitaz ako nisi
<promis> ili puppy
<tomy00> dobro to je sledeca opcija
<promis> ja planiram da furam malo slitaz
<tomy00> instalacija linuxa 8. dan ... nastavice se ... :)
<tomy00> ovo kad budem pricao nekom smejace mi se zestoko
<tomy00> al ne odsustajem
<tomy00> ;)
<promis> pa kad imaš 2 račuanra
<promis> probaj sledeće lubuntu
<tomy00> vazi ako ovo ne uspe  probacu
<promis> nema razloga da ne probaš
<tomy00> vazi
<promis> i ja sam upočetku imao 2 računara
<tomy00> heh
<promis> kad sam radio prvu instalaviju
<promis> pa me nije bilo briga
<tomy00> i sta mu se desilo? :)
<promis> pa kažem uspeo sam 1. dan iz 2. puta
<tomy00> pa dobro meni je ovo 2. put sa ovom instalacijom :)
<promis> posle toga, sve instalacije su uspevale iz 1. puta
<tomy00> koliko dugo koristis linux?
<promis> ubuntu >2.5 god.
<tomy00> super
<tomy00> ja cu pokusati da predjem komplet na Linux
<tomy00> postepeno sta budem nalazio od programa
<tomy00> posto vidim da dosta zamena ima
<promis> i ja sam postepeno
<promis> pošto sam imao 2 račuanra
<tomy00> i za linux super mi se cini
<promis> pa imaš dosta programa, za bilo šta
<promis> samo treba da privatiš
<promis> i nikako da uporedjuješ sa vlasničkim progrmima
<tomy00> da da ma samo da ga instaliram za pocetak OS
<promis> ma biče
<promis> neki od distroa mora da "legne" tu
<tomy00> heh valjda ce ovaj
<tomy00> evo sad je uhvatio zalet hehe
<tomy00> drugar ja moram da idem sad da rucam veceru
<tomy00> zaboravio sam da jedem
<tomy00> :)
<tomy00> cujemo se i hvala jos jednom
<promis> ništa
<promis> ajde
<promis> prijatno
<tomy00> hvala..
<tomy00> tadaaa...
<tomy00> <promis > evo ga radi ko nov :)
<promis> Last Night
<nikolam> m? promis
<promis> film
<promis> pogrešan prozor
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-18
<Packe> Поздрав. Потребна мала помоћ у вези подизања Убунту-а.
<Packe> Неко располо
<Packe> Неко расположен за рано мозгање :-))))
<Beretta021> ajde
<Beretta021> :)
<Packe> Биће мало дуже, па ћу ићи из 2 или 3 куцања
<Beretta021> ma nema veze
<Beretta021> samo da dobro objasnis
<Beretta021> :)
<Packe> Имам дуалбоот, Win7 i Ubunut. Синоћ сам одрадио упграде са 10.04 на 10.10 и све је било у реду.
<Packe> 2х сам рестартовао и радио је. Синоћ угасим лаптоп и кад сам јутрос изабрао Убунту појавио ми се следећи текст
<Packe> Mininal BASH-like editing is supported. For the first word TAB list possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.
<Beretta021> tu stane?
<Packe> И ни макац даље
<Beretta021> i kad se tacno pojavi to?
<Packe> Одмах пошто изаберем Убунту уместо Win7
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> nesto je sprckano u grubu izgleda
<Beretta021> jel imas Live CD ubuntua
<Beretta021> bilo kog
<Packe> Ништа нисам дирао
<Packe> Имам 10.04
<Beretta021> aj cek samo da vidim nesto
<Beretta021> koliko hardova imas?
<Packe> 1
<Packe> Али 2 партиције
<Beretta021> kako si ih rasporedio?
<Packe> Пола-пола. Урадио сам тако да, је Убунту инсталиран у Win7.
<Beretta021> hm Wubi?
<Packe> Да
<Beretta021> auh
<Beretta021> znaci preko Win7 loadera ulazis na ubuntu?
<Packe> Имао сам раније инсталиран један поред другог али ми је БИОС нешто побрљавио, па сам га носио на сервис.
<Packe> Такође ми је правио проблеме 10.10 јер после гашења није хтео да се покрене. Осване само црни екран.
<Beretta021> aha
<Packe> На 10.04 је лепо радио али се синоћ некако преварим и урадим упграде и .......
<Beretta021> pazi ja sam wubi jednom probao i to na 8.10
<Beretta021> sad si na win7?
<Packe> Да
<Beretta021> uh uh
<Beretta021> cek da mi malo mozak proradi
<Beretta021> nasao sam nesto na netu
<Beretta021> al je matoro
<Packe> Има ли фора да, избацим тај wubi и инсталирам засебно Убунту. То ми је раније радило али рекох да пробам и овако.
<Packe> Ликови у сервису су ми рекли да, нови БИОС HP-a, коље драјвере Ати графичке
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> pa znas kako
<Beretta021> ja bi ti preporucio da instaliras zasebno
<Beretta021> cekaj imas 2 particije
<Beretta021> prva je W7
<Beretta021> a drugu si ostavio za Ubuntu?
<Packe> На првој је W7  а друга је storage.
<Beretta021> i nemas vise slobodnog mesta?
<Packe> Ne
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> mora bi jednu particiju da skreses nekako
<Beretta021> bar 15Gb da ti ostane
<Packe> Osim te 2 particije. Stavio sam po pola jer mi je hard 320GB
<Beretta021> znaci 2 particije od po 160Gb?
<Packe> Skresacu prvu nije problem. Kako da deinstaliram Ubuntu iz W7?
<Beretta021> cek da izguglam
<Beretta021> vidi
<Beretta021> idi u Add or Remove programs u CP
<Beretta021> i nadju tu Ubuntu
<Beretta021> i samo odradi remove
<Beretta021> kao i svaki drugi program na winu
<Packe> Posle
<Packe> Onda da odradim zasebnu istalaciju na posebnoj particiji odredjenoj za Ubuntu?
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> ali tu ces morati znati tacno sta radis
<Beretta021> da nebi sve otislo u 3 lepe
<Packe> Probacu. I pre servisa mi je 10.10 pravio probleme.
<Beretta021> koji HP?
<Packe> Cini mi se da, su drajveri za grafiku ti koji prace kermes.
<Packe> HP G62-a70SM
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> vidi
<Beretta021> znas sta je najveci problem
<Beretta021> sto iz samog Win7 neces moci da odradis Resize particije na kojoj se on nalazi
<Beretta021> moraces da podignes Live Ubuntu
<Beretta021> taj 10.04 sto imas
<Beretta021> pa dodji vamo na irc
<Packe> Instalirao sam i ranije Ubuntu, pocevsi od 8.04 pa na ovamo.
<Beretta021> aha
<Packe> Malo sam se mucio i ucio ali oko instalacije i resize particija sam nesto i naucio.
<Beretta021> znaci znas koji je proces
<Beretta021> jel imas 2 kompa
<Packe> Ovo mi se sad prvi put desava.
<Beretta021> slucajno
<Packe> Samo laptop
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> znas kako
<Beretta021> preko gparteda
<Beretta021> smanjis tu Win7 particiju
<Beretta021> preko Gparted
<Beretta021> i onda ides na install
<Beretta021> i odaberes opciju da iskoristi sav slobodan prostor
<Beretta021> za ubuntu
<Packe> Gde je taj Gparted? na W7 ili Ubuntu?
<Beretta021> Ubuntu
<Beretta021> kazem ti preko Live ces morati
<Packe> Ne mogu da dodjem do Ubuntu-a
<Beretta021> podigni ga sa CD-a
<Packe> To je OK. To cu znati. Idem na try i install ili drugacije?
<Beretta021> try
<Beretta021> pa se javi na irc sa live-a
<Packe> Krenuo pa sta bude ;-)))
<Beretta021> ajde
<Packe> Idem na try pa cu se javiti a tek onda install. Moze tako?
<Beretta021> da
<Packe> Odoh po CD
<Beretta021> prvo kad se podigne
<Beretta021> javi se na irc
<Beretta021> pa cemo dalje
<Packe> Moram li da budem na zicanoj vezi sa netom ili mogu preko wireless-a?
<Beretta021> e ne znam kako ubuntu radi na tom laptopu
<Beretta021> da li radi wireless
<Beretta021> sve jedno
<Beretta021> probaj wireless
<Packe> Sad sam na wireless-u
<Beretta021> ako ne onda ces morati preko lan
<Packe> Idem prvo da skinem Ubuntu.
<Packe> Krenuo sa instalacijom. Javljam se drugi put sa Ubuntu-a
<Packe> Evo mene ;-)
<Beretta021> na Ubuntu?
<Packe> Da. Live CD
<Beretta021> e ok
<Beretta021> pokreni sad Gparted
<Packe> Gde se nalazi?
<Beretta021> mislim da je u System
<Beretta021> pogledaj
<Beretta021> mozda se zove i partition manager
<Packe> Nasao.
<Beretta021> e super
<Beretta021> sad kad udjes
<Beretta021> idi na prvu particiju
<Beretta021> desni klik
<Beretta021> pa resize/move
<Packe> Dalje
<Beretta021> sada je smanji da ti ostane 15Gb Free
<Packe> Uradio
<Beretta021> nista sad
<Beretta021> Apply
<Beretta021> ili Commit
<Beretta021> i sacekaj da odradi
<Packe> Imam samo resize/move
<Beretta021> to
<Packe> Krenuo
<Beretta021> mozda ce potrajati
<Packe> Odradio
<Beretta021> e super
<Beretta021> sad idi Install
<Beretta021> i kad te bude pitao
<Packe> Na tu particiju?
<Beretta021> oko particionisanja
<Beretta021> ne ne
<Beretta021> odaberi opciju da iskoristi sav Free prostor
<Beretta021> ustavri
<Beretta021> sacekaj
<Beretta021> par sec
<Beretta021> pa cu ti reci sta tacno da odaberes
<Packe> Cekicarim
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> ne nudi mi sad tu opciju
<Beretta021> nista
<Beretta021> pokreni instalaciju
<Beretta021> i nemoj ni slucajno da obelezis use Entrie disk
<Packe> Znam za tu caku. Izaberem ovih 15GB i na njih instaliram Ubuntu
<Beretta021> da
<Packe> Krenuo. Cujemo se kasnije.
<Beretta021> ajde
<Beretta021> SRECNO! :D
<radak> pozz
<radak> moze pomoc
<promis> hajde
<promis> mo\da
<promis> ZNAM
<radak> e ovako
<radak> imam ntfs particiju
<radak> i tu mi ide torrent
<radak> sve je radilo
<radak> i sad odjednom nece da vidi fajl na njij
<radak> iako mogu da udjem
<radak> nece da pise i cita na njoj
<promis> na celoj particiji?
<radak> da vidi foldere, ali kad ga otvorim nema nista
<radak> ali to samo iz torrenta
<radak> deluge i ktorrent
<radak> sve radilo
<radak> i jutros nema sanse
<promis> ne razumem, a u nautilusu je sve normalno?
<radak> kubuntu
<promis> dobro u delfinu
<radak> dolphin sve vidi i mogu da pregledam sve
<promis> aha, pa to znači da je particija u redu
<radak> mautovana i sve je ok
<radak> ali torrent ne vidi sve
<promis> a restart tih programa?
<Beretta021> mozda chown ili chmod?
<radak> sve pokusao
<radak> ovo beretino nisam
<promis> pa vidi čije su vlasništvo
<radak> od jutros se zezam
<promis> i dozvole
<radak> kako da to vidim
<Beretta021> idi na properties od tog foldera
<Beretta021> desni klik
<promis> najproistije: ls -l
<Beretta021> imas karticu Permissions
<promis> ls -l ime_foldera
<radak> evo gledam
<radak> iz dolphina sve u redi i permision kaze da moze da se pise i cita po njima
<radak> bilo koji folder
<radak> i fajl
<radak> samo je zasivljeno, ne mogu da mjenjam nista odavde
<radak> trzi da budem root
<promis> Å¡ta je zasivljeno?
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> promis kako ide chown komanda
<promis> chowm user fajl
<Beretta021> sudo chown -R <dir>
<Beretta021> tako?
<radak> ajd malo pojasni sta sa njom
<Beretta021> odradi sudo chown -R user folder
<promis> chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...
<radak> sta da stavim ovde pod group
<promis> pa najboolje je ovako: sudo chown -R radak:radak folder
<radak> sudo chown -R radak /media/sda4/download
<radak> ovako
<promis> ali, trebalo si da nam daš jedan ispis iz: ls -l da vidimo šta se zapravo zbiva
<promis> daj nam: ls -l /media/sda4/download
<promis> ali samo jedan ispis
<promis> taj koji je problem
<radak> ok napao me telefon
<promis> taćnije samo jedan red
<radak> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 2011-01-12 21:16 Wreckless Eric
<promis> pa da
<promis> root je vlasnik
<radak> -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 1460535296 2010-11-03 15:00 Jak and Daxter PS2.ISO
<radak> evo fajl
<promis> ali, nema veze svima je dozvoljeno sve
<promis> tako da nebi smelo da bude problema
<radak> ali deluge ne vidi i ne  mogu da djelim to sad
<promis> tebi je particija mountovana sa tim maskama
<promis> i mountovao je root
<promis> Å¡to je normalno
<radak> sve radilo
<radak> i sad nece
<promis> mislim da nećeš moći da menjaš dozvole i vlasnike
<promis> kako si mountovao tu particiju?
<radak> ntfs
<promis> fstab? ili samo klikom u delfinu?
<radak> ntfs-3g
<radak> uvjek mi radio posao
<promis> ja bre, mani drajver
<promis> jel ti to upis u fstab?
<promis> uli si samo u delfinu klliknuo na particiju?
<promis> dali ti se montira sa podizanjem sistema?
<radak> ne uvjek instaliram ntfs conf tool
<radak> i sa njim odradim
<promis> recimo kod mene, kad samo kliknem u nautilus bude ovako: -rwxrwxrwx 1 ja ja    8903536 2011-01-02 19:06 delfin.avi
<radak> montirano od pocetka
<promis> znao sam da si to koristio
<promis> čima sam video da ti je folder sda...
<radak> imam i sdb
<promis> montirana ti je particija u fstab
<promis> daj nam red iz fstaba za nju
<promis> /edt/fstab
<promis> /etc/fstab
<promis> ali i to je nebitno
<promis> svi imaju dozvole za sve
<Beretta021> nije
<Beretta021> treba videti i fstab
<Beretta021> imao sam prblema sa fstab
<promis> ne znam, kako ljudi smeju da koriste te "tweak" programe
<radak> sta da radim sa fstab
<promis> cat /etc/fstab
<promis> pa iskopiraj nam liniju za tu particiju
<radak> #Entry for /dev/sda4 :
<radak> UUID=35225EC961170F04   /media/sda4     ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8     0       0
<promis> klasika za taj tool
<Beretta021> probaj da stavis samo ntfs
<promis> ne, tek tada nema rw
<radak> ne razumijem ovo
<promis> bio je primer na forumu za to
<promis> sad skoro
<Anpu> pozz
<radak> ali zbog cega se to desilo ako je radilo
<promis> ć
<Beretta021> UUID=52B43C96B43C7E93 /DATA/Data2 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0000,gid=users,rw 0 0
<Beretta021> imam full rw
<promis> dobro
<radak> razlika od ovog mog ,velika
<promis> ja sam uvek koristio primer odavde https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<promis>  NTFS ~ Use ntfs-3g for write access (rw)
<promis> UUID=12102C02102CEB83  /media/windows  ntfs-3g  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0
<promis> radak, trebalo bi da radi
<promis> i kako je sad
<radak> evo, ne znam treba li restart
<radak> isto mi stoji
<Beretta021> ako si menjao fstab
<Beretta021> mora restart
<radak> evo javljam se
<promis> nemora
<promis> samo treba da umountuje
<promis> i ponovo montira
<Beretta021> u ima sada finih igara
<Beretta021> 0 A.D. i Zero Ballistics sad instaliram
<Beretta021> :)
<promis> ja igram one iz humble indie bundle
<promis> revenge of the titans
<Beretta021> strategija neka?
<Beretta021> ja krenuo Warzone2100 i zapucao na jednoj misiji, ne mogu da je predjem
<promis> isto jerts
<promis> ali nije open source
<promis> a ovaj zero jel open source?
<Beretta021> da
<promis> sad videh da je na sourceforge-u
<Beretta021> imas i na playdeb
<Beretta021> pise tamo i koja je licenca uvek
<promis> taj play deb, jel živ
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> te dve igre i videh sad na njemu
<promis> Å¡ta bi sa onim njihovim protokolom
<Beretta021> trazio sam 0 A.D.
<promis> za instalaciju
<Beretta021> kojim?
<Beretta021> radi
<Beretta021> samo mene na kubuntu jebava mnogo
<promis> pa ne znam, bilo je nešto u samom browseru
<Beretta021> ma nista
<Beretta021> dodas njihov repos
<Beretta021> i instaliras
<Beretta021> apturl
<Beretta021> i mozes preko browsera
<Beretta021> ali imas i u synapticu
<radak> nista nisam napravio
<Beretta021> tako da ti isti djavo
<Beretta021> a da nije mozda neki trojan xP
<promis> a ovaj 0 ad jel igriv?
<Beretta021> sad instaliram
<Beretta021> ne znam
<radak> sad mi ne radi ni widget za vr. prognozu
<promis> nešto piše da je alpha
<Beretta021> to je kopija Age of empires
<Beretta021> pre alpha
<Beretta021> videcu pa cu javiti
<promis> u još gore
<Beretta021> znam
<Beretta021> al moram malo da se igram
<Beretta021> prmis sad cu da vidim valjaju li ove igre
<Beretta021> *promis
<promis> a
<Beretta021> uuu
<Beretta021> Zero Ballistic je jako do jaja
<Beretta021> :D
<promis> skinuo sam i ja nju
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> ides i dekas se sa ostalima
<Beretta021> tenkovima
<Beretta021> zanimljivo
<Beretta021> i lepa grafika
<Beretta021> 0 AD
<Beretta021> Segmentation fault
<Beretta021> to mi rekne
<Beretta021> :/
<Beretta021> jbg
<Beretta021> pre Alpha
<promis> idi u dmesg možda piše zašto
<Beretta021> pyrogenesis[4557]: segfault at 6e9ff4 ip 001884fe sp b0a5c1b0 error 7 in libGL.so.260.19.06[110000+9c000]
<promis> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3F/j/sjtX425/screenshot-zero-ballisti.png
<promis> Beretta021 vidi Å¡to je grafika ^^
<Beretta021> ajaoo
<Beretta021> koja karta?
<promis> Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Beretta021> mislim da je zbog toga
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> ja sam na Nvidia 9600GT
<Beretta021> i sa 4x AA i 4x AF sve na High
<Beretta021> zakucava
<Beretta021> :S
<promis> sad je malo bolje http://www.dodaj.rs/f/32/lo/4Ry8JQX3/screenshot-zero-ballisti.png
<promis> lagano povećavam
<promis> 	Warning : Your driver doesn't support the GL_ARB_imaging extension. Prepare for visual artifacts.
<promis> Beretta021: http://gry.ubuntu.pl/
<promis> poljski ali nema veze
<promis> ovo mi je najboja grafika http://www.dodaj.rs/f/42/y0/OeWyZud/screenshot-zero-ballisti.png
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> auuu
<Beretta021> bas nece
<promis> ali sa ovim podešavanjima omam 0.1 fps
<promis> Minimum: CPU with 1.8 GHz, 1024 MB RAM, Geforce 6600 GT, Radeon  9600XT or Radeon X850 with 128 MB, OpenGL support with Shader Model 2.0
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> nije oja grafička toliko slabal, koliko su drajveri loši i prigrameri igre bili bahati
<promis> hehe, klikžem ko sumanut na prečicu i neće da radi
<promis> pogledam, kad ono u komadnoj liniji putanja do ikone
<promis> :D
<Beretta021> hahah
<radak_> koristi li iko skajp
<radak_> kako da ugasim zvucnu poruku, kad je neko od prijatelja online i offline
<Anpu> radak_: trebalo bi u opcijama, kartica "notifications" i stvaka "contact came online"
<Anpu> stavka*
<Anpu> sa desne strane imas "enable event" koji odstikliras
<radak_> evo gledam
<Anpu> a ispod imas test event dugme da proveris da li je to to sto zelis ugasiti
<radak_> to je to hvala
<TildaTurn> o/
<tomy00> pozdrav
<tomy00> juce sam instalirao uz pomoc <promis>  Xubuntu
<promis> znam
<tomy00> a tu si :)
<promis> video sam
<tomy00> negde sam video program za pustanje muzike
<tomy00> preko koga moze da se pusta muzika i izlazi tekst pesama?
<tomy00> direktno sa neta da se slusa muzika sa neta?
<tomy00> jel nesto tako postoji i koji je najbolji program za slusanje muzike (ako je moguce da i pretrazuje muziku na netu)
<tomy00> Amarok jel dobar taj?
<Anpu> Amarok je dobar, i ide po defaultu uz kde
<Anpu> ali on je tezak za tvoj komp, jer mi se cini da imas minimalnu konfiguraciju
<Anpu> (256 ram)
<tomy00> da ne skidam bzvz
<Anpu> probaj mozda exaile, mada ne znam ima li da prikazuje i tekst
<tomy00> jel ima neki koji bi radio na 256
<tomy00> Exaile se sove?
<Anpu> da
<Anpu> vise o njemu imas na http://www.exaile.org/
<Anpu> nije zavistan od gnome biblioteka kao sto je npr amarok od kde
<tomy00> imam njega instaliranog al cu sad da pogledam sta sve moze
<tomy00> ucinilo mi se da moze samo da pusta muziku koja je na kompu
<tomy00> koliko memorije treba da bi radilo to najbolje okruzenje i svi ovi fensi programcici?
<tomy00> jel preko 512 Mb ?
<Anpu> na screenshot vidim da ima opciju "radio"
<Anpu> kde ili gnome?
<Anpu> preporuceno je u svakom slucaju min 512
<Anpu> i to je ono, donja granica koliko znam
<tomy00> ja sam sad valjda na Kde:)
<Anpu> Xubuntu koristis ili kubuntu?
<tomy00> Xubuntu
<tomy00> gnom je zahtevnije okruzenje?
<Anpu> Xubuntu koristi xfce okruzenje
<Anpu> KUbuntu KDE
<Anpu> Ubuntu Gnome
<tomy00> moracu jos da citam o tim stvarima na forumu
<Anpu> gnome i kde su "tezi" od xfce, koji je bas pravljen za stare i slabije masine
<tomy00> da kod mene je Xface sad vidim
<tomy00> do malopre sam se jurio nestali su mi ovi paneli :) jedva sam ga vratio
<Anpu> :)
<tomy00> sve u svemu zanimljivo i lepo kad se sve podesi
<tomy00> pozdrav drugari... cujemo se :)
<Anpu> ajd uzivaj
<tomy00> takodje;)
<maletaski> pozdrav svima
<promis> ć
<TildaTurn> pozdrav :)
<maletaski> Å¡a ima
<maletaski> :D
<Anpu> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-19
<gigamg> zdravo zivo :D
<gigamg> ima koga?
<Beretta021> yo promis
<Beretta021> jes uspeo nest sa zero ballistics
<promis> e
<Beretta021> ?
<promis> ne
<promis> nisam ni poku[avao dalje
<promis> to je to
<promis> čak ni ati sa slobodnim drajverom ne može
<Beretta021> e jbg
<promis> a kamoli intel
<Beretta021> meni bas throtluje
<promis> pa igraću ga na drugom računaru ;)
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> ja sad pokusavad 0ad da sredim na drugom kompu
<promis> tamo imam 8600gt
<Beretta021> al nesto ne ide
<Beretta021> fino
<Beretta021> :)
<promis> mada sam mogao da probam i na laptopu, tamo je 9300m
<radak> pozz
<promis> ali nisam, nego pregledavam ovaj poljski wiki
<promis> baš je dobar
<promis> naišao sam na neke zanimljive naslove
<Beretta021> pozz radak
<Beretta021> ima li sta pametno na tom wikiju?
<promis> pa video sam flight gear
<promis> recimo
<promis> sad sam insalirao neki free tennis
<radak> @promis mozeli ponovo onaj link za mount particijaako nije problem, ne mogu da rjesim ovo od juce
<promis> za fstab?
<radak> da
<radak> ubi me ovo
<promis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<radak> hvala
<promis> dobar je ovaj tennis
<promis> ima ga u synaptiku
<promis> he, ovaj tenis ima i multyplayer
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> e bem ti 0ad
<Beretta021> problem je 260 nvidia drajver
<radak> mogu li vas jos malo maltretirati
<Beretta021> rekni
<radak> e ovako
<radak>  imam problem sa particijom ntfs
<radak> mauntuje se
<radak> vidim je
<radak> ali ne vidi je torrent
<radak> sta da uradim da on moze da cita i pise po njoj
<Beretta021> ah to ono od juce
<Beretta021> hm
<radak> da
<radak> ubi me
<radak> nese da ispise kako mi sad izgleda particija
<radak> sve sam ispocetka al ne vredi
<Beretta021> hm nemam ideje
<Beretta021> juce sam sve rekao sto mi na pamet pali
<Beretta021> *palo
<radak> sto me sad ne ispisuje kako izgleda particija
<radak> izbacuje greskau
<radak> etc/fstab
<radak> nista pisacu na forumu
<promis> radak, komanda ps koju sam ti dao traži da se da ime komande, moguće da se deluge pokreće nekim drugim nazivom. Pogledaj mu u prečici kako glasi komanda
<radak> evo pogledaću
<radak> pise deluge
<promis> Možda nije bio pokenut
<radak> i kad je pokrenut i ugašen dobijem isti ispis
<Anpu> zz
<Anpu> http://i.imgur.com/xZil2.jpg
<Orpheus> molim ima li neko da pitam u vezu Ubuntu-a?
<promis> ajde da se razbudim
<promis> pitaj
<Orpheus> imam ovaj ubuntu koji me pomalo pocinje nervirati :)
<Orpheus> ista konfiguracija, iskljucen compiz oi ostala sminka
<Orpheus> a od win xp-a radi neuporedivo sporije i pas kenjkavo
<Orpheus> da li je to normalno ili ne kapiram
<Orpheus> nekad otvorim Operu, vlc player ili jos nesto i odjednom zasivi monitor, zablokira a cak ni ona cuvena tri tastera ne pomazu nego samo prst
<Orpheus> ???
<Orpheus> moze li neko reci da li je to normalna pojava?
<promis> koja je konfiguracija?
<Orpheus> sto?
<Orpheus> ista je konfiguracija i na ubuntu i na xp
<radak> bitno je i kako je instaliran
<Orpheus> nisam neki strucnjak ali ne mislim da treba neka zver od masine da bi ubuntu radio normalno
<Orpheus> pa normalna instalacija moze li podpitanje?
<radak> na posebnu particiju ne preko wubbija
<Orpheus> na posebnu particiju radovno kako i treba
<promis> XP je star 10 godina
<promis> i radi na računarima od pre 10 godina
<promis> Ubuntu je nov sistem
<promis> i ne radi na račuanrima od pre 10 godina
<Orpheus> pa nije racunar od pre 10 god.
<promis> koja je konfiguracija?
<radak> pa napisi konfiguraciju
<Orpheus> Sempron 3000+
<Orpheus> 512 memorije
<radak> a graficka
<radak> jel integrisana
<Orpheus> GeForce 6100 nForce 400
<Orpheus> Compiz iskljucen i sve one opcije sto opterecuju ali ovo ja nauporedivo sporije i izludjuje ponekad
<promis> Računar je dovoljno jak da bi Ubuntu radio normalno
<Orpheus> ok to sam i ja mislio ali ne kapiram sta se desava
<promis> jedino ne znam kakva jeto grafička, neka integrisana?
<Orpheus> da integrisana
<Orpheus> Nvidia
<Orpheus> osim toga moze li neko da pomogne oko pppoe konekcije muci me tu par meseci
<radak> ukucaj u terminal   sudo pppoeconf
<radak> i onda polako samo enter
<Orpheus> to i kucam uvek i na taj nacin se uvek konektujem
<radak> pa sta je problem
<Orpheus> i to su me uputili tu
<Orpheus> nije problem akd ti net radi normalno a kad se stalno kida konekcija malo me muci to kuvkanje stalno, pre sam imao pred sata onu ikonicu sa konekcijama
<Orpheus> kuckanje, pardon zbog gresaka
<Orpheus> ovo hih da skinem nekako a da vratim onaj network... na paletu
<promis> da li si nadgledao procese
<promis> pa da vidiš koji najviše troši?
<Orpheus> pa opera trosi prilicno ali nije toliko da bi zbog toga trokirao
<promis> koji drajver za grafičku?
<Anpu> btw saznao sam da svi adsl provajderi podizu od 1. februara brzinu
<radak> dok sam imao pppoe desilo mi se davno da izgubim ikonu, a mislim da bi ti trebalo pomoci
<radak> u terminal
<radak> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<radak> u terminal ukucaj
<radak> kad dobijes text dokument
<radak> obrisi sve samo ostavo ovo
<radak> auto lo
<radak> iface lo inet loopback
<radak> restartaj komp
<Orpheus> opet sam tu sa pitanjem oko konekcije na net
<promis> Anpu, znam to
<Anpu> Orpheus: http://pastie.org/1477481
<Anpu> radak ti je nesto iskucao dok nisi bio tu
<promis> stim što se najviše usrećuju oni koji su na 2mb/s
<Anpu> ja sam na 2 trenutno
<Anpu> dobio 1 za dz kao stari korisnik
<Anpu> tj 2 placam po ceni 1
<Orpheus> ja sam na bezicnom 1024/256 ali ne isporucuju mi ni trecinu
<radak> odakle si kad imas beyicni
<Orpheus> sta dobijam ako to kucam kako je gore opisano?
<radak> odakle si kad imas bezični
<Orpheus> okolina Sombora
<radak> dobićeš ikonu network managera nayad
<radak> to si trazio
<radak> ako sam te razumio dobro
<Orpheus> a ovo nece biti vise aktivno posto mi je nekako sad namseteno da kad ukljucim komp on se sam konektuja ali je problem kad se prekine veza onda peske trebam kucati
<Orpheus> da to sam trazio
<Orpheus> ?
<radak> sudo poff dsl-provider    to je prekid
<promis> nemoraš da kucaš ponovo peške, napravi skriptu
<radak> sudo pon dsl-provider    za konektovanje
<Orpheus> ajd reci kako pa da to uradim onda svejedno mi je
<radak> ima i drNele onaj screnlets
<radak> meni je radio odlicno
<Orpheus> cek malo sta kucam u terminal?
<Orpheus> da napravim tu skriptu?
<Orpheus> ??
<Anpu> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=80945
<Anpu> mozda ce ti ovo biti lakse
<radak> da trazim to
<radak> i lijepo izgleda
<Orpheus> ali ne moze da se skine
<Orpheus> ne da download
<Anpu> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/8/23/1373806/download/PPPOE.tar.gz
<radak> evo gledam radi
<radak> http://www.njsoft.iz.rs/pppoe/
<radak> u pravu si ne da se skinuti
<radak> imam ga ja skinutog
<radak> daj mi mail da ti posaljem
<Orpheus> moze i meni?
<Anpu> za tebe i pita :)
<Orpheus> aha ok
<Orpheus> hvala
<Orpheus> ovaj Screenlet kod mene ne radi
<Anpu> Orpheus: da li si uradio kako post broj 35 na strani http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/Thread-PPPoE-na-klik?page=2 kaze?
<TildaTurn> o/
<Atlantic777> o/
<milke> dobro veče
<FiReSTaRT> jel moze neko da prevede "Storage" i "Repository" na Srpski.. moj prevod za Storage je poprilicno nezgrapan ("gde se cuvaju podaci") a "Repository" sam preveo kao "Skladiste"
<promis> riznica
<promis> Torage je skladi[te
<FiReSTaRT> promis: nisam znao da li je taj prevod bio zvanicno usvojen
<promis> ne znam, koji je zvanični prevod
<FiReSTaRT> promis: pa recimo ako lokalizujes ubuntu na srpski, koja rec se koristi za "repository"
<promis> ne znam, ne koristim je.
<FiReSTaRT> a ne mogu da nadjem ni prevod
<FiReSTaRT> u ovom slucaju, repository se odnosi na mesto gde se cuvaju programi
<FiReSTaRT> pa ih odatle skidas i instaliras
<FiReSTaRT> хвала промис
<FiReSTaRT> eee jos jedna stvar
<FiReSTaRT> source code
<FiReSTaRT> izvorni kod?
<promis> da
<FiReSTaRT> ok to nisam morao da menjam
<FiReSTaRT> a sad djura kaze bolje skladiste
<FiReSTaRT> bas kad sam prepravio sve hehe
<promis> meni se vipe svidja riznica za repository
<FiReSTaRT> meni je sve jedno.. u svakom slucaju je prevod nezgrapan
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-20
<Atlantic777> o/
<radak> pozz
<radak> kde, kad kliknem na praznu povrsinu desktopa desnim, dobijem prozor
<radak> kako se on zove
<promis> kontekst meni?
<radak> hvala promis
<promis> pustio telekom povećanja - pre roka ;)
<dbm> imali koga?
<Djus> pucaj, pogodićeš već nekoga.  :D
<dbm> e gle bratac, jel ima neko problema sa ubuntu 10.10, npr imam onako solidan racunar solidno da pokrene kako treba isto tako i da radi ubuntu..
<dbm> nemam compiz ukljucen
<dbm> AMD Sempron 3000+
<dbm> 1GB ram
<dbm> NX 6600 LE graphic
<dbm> i ubuntu 10.10 mi lose radi
<Djus> hmm, nije loša mašina, trebalo bi fino da radi
<dbm> trebalo bi..
<dbm> al ne'znam sta ga koci..
<Atlantic777> Evo kod mene je 1.29 na click 1.
<maletaski> :D
<Atlantic777> kradu! :D
<maletaski> podigki su kao na 1.5 :D
<maletaski> *podigli
<Anpu> zz
<Atlantic777> Poz!
<TildaTurn> o/
<promis> 1.41 kod mene
<Beretta021> mene jos nisu
<Beretta021> :(
<Beretta021> i imam ocajan ping
<Beretta021> 154
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: promeni dns, ako vec nisi.
<Beretta021> ja na open vec godinu dana
<Beretta021> cek da proverim jos jednom
<Beretta021> da da
<Atlantic777> Ajd proveri, ja s vremena na vreme zeznem nešto pa ode /etc/resolv.conf u tri lepe. :D
<maletaski> :D
<Beretta021> ma meni je na ruteru
<maletaski> kod mene googletovi DNS
<Beretta021> nego natovario sam matorog da uzmemo 4mbit
<Beretta021> :D
<Atlantic777> I kod mene su bili... ali neka googleta. :)
<Beretta021> taman je istekao ugovor
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: i ja sam. :D
<Atlantic777> hah :P
<Beretta021> bice veselo
<Beretta021> :D
<Atlantic777> Ček, pa možeš nezavisno od ugovora da menjaš brzinu, zašto ugovor?
<maletaski> DA NETREBA UGOVOR
<maletaski> lol caps
<Beretta021> nem pojma kako to ide
<maletaski> pa imaš na njihovom sajtu da promeniš
<Atlantic777> Da.. baš sam Saletu pričao, ja sam bio kod Neobee-a, godinama pa su me iznervirali zbog par stvari, i prešao u lelekom kad su imali onu akciju za nas štrebere. Imao 4 mbit na 6 meseci i ugovor na 12, i prošlo 6 meseci, ćale ode do pošte i oni kažu da ne mogu da smanjim brzinu.
<Atlantic777> U ugovoru ništa ne piše... lepo na sajt, nisu ni znali ovi kod nas u pošti. :)
<maletaski> ja sam na sajtu prebacio na klik 2
<Atlantic777> Jednom mesečno možeš da promeniš brzinu.
<maletaski> da
<Beretta021> pa cekaj
<Beretta021> ja znaci mogu sad da promenim?
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> podneseš zahtev i u roku 24h ti promene
<Beretta021> kako
<Beretta021> tj gde?
<Atlantic777> open.telekom.rs
<maletaski> ček
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> sale koliko je para to?
<maletaski> nije tu ček
<maletaski> od prvog će da bude 1800
<Beretta021> ok
<maletaski> a ovaj klik 1 će da bude 1600
<Atlantic777> https://www.open.telekom.rs/secure/promenabrzine.aspx?sid=176&id=592
<Beretta021> aha
<maletaski> Nikola bio brži :D
<promis> klik 1 je valjda 15xx
<maletaski> pa to
<promis> 1534
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> nego je mislio na cenu
<maletaski> :D
<promis> pa cena
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> :D
<promis> brzina je 1536
<maletaski> eto
<promis> 1din = 1Kb
<maletaski> a klik 2 je 4Mbps
<maletaski> a cena će da bude 18xx
<maletaski> din
<Atlantic777> Nisu još promenili info na sajtu.
<promis> najvi[e je profitirao klik 2
<maletaski> zato sam i prešo na klik2
<Beretta021> i ja od sutra
<Beretta021> :D
<maletaski> ali koja razlika čoveče :D
<maletaski> jesi li :D
<maletaski> svi sad uglavnom prelaze
<Beretta021> sale
<Beretta021> na paket2?
<maletaski> yap
<Beretta021> e sredio sam
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> sutra stize 2
<Beretta021> :D
<Atlantic777> Evo sad sam računao koliko šta košta, click 1 će biti 1534 din, a click 2 2122
<maletaski> uh onda sam ja video cenu za klik 2 bez pdv
<Beretta021> auh
<Beretta021> sad ce mi cale serendati
<Beretta021> :/
<maletaski> omg
<maletaski> sory
<Beretta021> kako sam ga zeznuo
<Beretta021> ma nista
<maletaski> ja sam kriv
<Beretta021> ja sam bio ubedjen da je 1800
<Beretta021> video sam i ja negde
<Atlantic777> Da, piše tamo 1799*, i odele *Sve cene su bez PDV-a. :/
<Atlantic777> dole*
<Beretta021> samo sutra cu 2mbit
<Beretta021> pa onda ko zna kad ce duplirati
<DjS_> Ne mogu da registrujem nalog na forumu, u čemu je problem?
<Githzerai> U čemo je problem?
<DjS_> u linuxu mi izbaci grešku u vezi sa kompresijom
<Githzerai> Tačna greška ako može, molim....
<DjS_> u windowsu samo prikaže kockice umesto stranice, ne sećam se tačno opisa greške
<Githzerai> Hajde probaj ponovo da se registruješ, pa vidi. Meni radi, pa zato mi treba tačna greška...
<DjS_> isto
<Githzerai> Pa koja greška?
<DjS_> nešto u vezi unsuported compression kada je u linuxu
<Githzerai> Ček sad ću da vidim
<DjS_> Error 330 (net::ERR_CONTENT_DECODING_FAILED): Unknown error.
<DjS_> različiti brovseri različito prikažu ali svuda ne radi
<DjS_> Content Encoding Error   The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression.
<Fantastic001> promis: jesi probao nov distro?
<Fantastic001> ili si jos na *buntu
<promis> probao sam debian 6.0 rc 1 u vboxu
<Fantastic001> extra
<promis> još na ubuntu do maja meseca
<Fantastic001> sad probaj i gentoo i arch i slackware uzivo a ne u vbox
<promis> dok ne završim projekat
<promis> tek posle, toga ide zezanje
<Fantastic001> koji projekat
<Githzerai> DjS_: Ako možeš, molim te da pričekaš 15ak min, u pola nekog posla sam, ali rešićemo....
<DjS_> Ok, hvala
<Fantastic001> Githzerai: koji ti distro koristis
<Githzerai> Arch
<Fantastic001> znao sam
<Fantastic001> ja isto koristio pre
<Fantastic001> sad sam na gentoo
<Githzerai> Fantastic001: Gentoo= Get a Life. ;)
<promis> Fantastic001 završni rad na fakultetu
<alibaba> ima živih
<alibaba> Å¡ta treba da bi se preko smplayer-a pustilo mkv format
<DjS_> zar ga ne pušta
<alibaba> ne
<DjS_> možda je do kodeka a ne do kontejnera
<alibaba> mplayer ga pušta
<alibaba> ali ne i sm
<alibaba> Å¡ta ti je kontejner
<DjS_> mkv,ogg ... u njega ide kompresovani podaci vorbis, theora
<DjS_> zar sm nije interfejs za mplayer
<alibaba> ni gnome-player ga ne pušta
<DjS_> nemam pojma, nemam takvih fajlova
<alibaba> skinuo sam film
<alibaba> The Mummy 1999 720p BRRip H.264 5.1.mkv
<DjS_> gnome-player misliš totem
<Anpu> da li si probao sa VLC?
<alibaba> nisam
<Atlantic777> alibaba: a da li imah h264 kodek?
<alibaba> obrisao sam vlc jer mi pravio neke probleme zadnji put
<Githzerai> DjS_: izvini na čekanju, probaj sada....
<DjS_> ok
<DjS_> dobio sam stranicu
<Githzerai> ok
<drzare> ček bre imam neku "ozbiljnu" diskusiju
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-21
<Atlantic777> o/
<Anpu> pozz
<Atlantic777> poz
<Beretta021> yo
<milke> \o
<Anpu> o/
<Le0ne> o/
<jera_> ima li koga?
<promis1> onko
<Anpu> im
<Anpu> a*
<jera_> treba mi pomoc
<Anpu> sta je problem?
<jera_> oko ovog auto updatea koji mo je sredio wireless
<jera_> mi*
<promis1> m ačovek samo hoće da kaće zdravo ;)
<jera_> jel imao jos neko ovaj problem? (sumnjam da nije) L(
<jera_> :)
<Anpu> problem je opisan u nekoj temi ili?
<promis1> nemam wireles - nemam probelm ;)
<jera_> ma pretrazio sam net,  al nema dobrog resenja
<jera_> skaro i da ga nema
<jera_> sem reinstalacije sto je skroz bljak
<jera_> vidi ovako
<jera_> fora je pronaci koji update je pokvario wireless, i rollbackovati ga
<jera_> medjutim
<promis1> prvo, koja verzija ubuntua?
<jera_> ovaj update je bas veliki, oko 380 mb i ne znam koji update od svih na listi pravi problem...
<jera_> mislim da je 10.4
<jera_> dell 1018
<jera_> fabricki ugradjen onaj multimedijalni ububtu
<jera_> ubuntu*
<promis1> kakava je konekcija?
<jera_> wireless i ether
<jera_> s tim sto mi posle auto updatea ne prijavljuje wire
<Ddpbf> чекај а како си сад дошао на нет?
<Ddpbf> преко кабла или?
<jera_> sa drugog kompa
<Ddpbf> аха
<jera_> inace preko kabla radi
<Ddpbf> добро добро
<Ddpbf> ај овако
<Ddpbf> прикачи кабал тамо
<jera_> ok
<Ddpbf> (ако можеш практичније је)
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> и куцај iwconfig
<jera_> ok sec
<promis1> nisi rekao kakva ti je ta wifi konekcija? ruter, pppoe...
<jera_> ruter
<Ddpbf> wlan?
<jera_> yap
<jera_> iwconfig mi daje no wireless extensions
<Ddpbf> да сад је укључен кабал
<jera_> pazi
<Ddpbf> искључи кабал док то радиш
<jera_> aha ok
<Ddpbf> :)
<jera_> isto
<jera_> vidi ovako
<Ddpbf> хммм
<jera_> pre updatea
<Ddpbf> sudo lshw -C network
<jera_> kada kliknem na networks gore
<Ddpbf> да видимо који уређај
<jera_> prikazuje i wireless i ether networks
<jera_> sada samo ether
<jera_> ok sec
<Ddpbf> ако ти је лакше уради овако
<jera_> to kucam u terminalu
<jera_> da?
<Ddpbf> sudo lshw -C network>hardver.txt
<jera_> sec
<Ddpbf> и имаћеш записано у /home
<Ddpbf> па то онда окачи на форум код нас
<jera_> trazi mi pass
<jera_> kucam moj sistemski pass?
<Ddpbf> да
<Ddpbf> то је лозинка за судо
<jera_> hm... pa nista izbacio je za ethernet, ne pominje wireless
<jera_> imam osecaj kao da je izgubio drajvere za wireless... znaci ne podize ga
<Ddpbf> хм
<promis1> pošto je to laptop, da li si uključio hardverski prekidač za natenu?
<Ddpbf> избрисан је некако модул за вајерлес
<jera_> e vidis, to je prvo sto sam mislio
<jera_> i to mu i ne funkcionise
<jera_> niti pali niti gasi
<Ddpbf> а знам шта је то
<jera_> jbg, auto update=fail :)
<Ddpbf> само не могу да се сјетим
<promis1> pa trebao bi da imaš lampicu za antenu
<Ddpbf> има у /etc негдје
<Ddpbf> забрањен је вајерлес
<jera_> pretpostavljam da samo treba da rollback taj update koji je poremetio drajver za wireless
<promis1> mislim da je lampica ne zavisna od OS
<Ddpbf> није
<promis1> da li imaš lampicu koja pokazuje da li je uključena antena?
<jera_> samo ne mogu da pronadjem taj konkretni update, jer je spisak podugacak a totalni sam laik za linux
<promis1> mani te udejte
<jera_> ne, ne postoji antena ali mislim da bi OSD trebalo da prikaze to, jer radi za ostele tastere(baterija, etc)
<promis1> drajveri su u kernelu
<promis1> jel prikzaivao do sada, pre updejta=
<jera_> da li postoji mogucnost da pokusam da samo drajver za wireless rollbackujem, intaliram staru verziju, ili bilo sta slicno?
<Ddpbf> ама у реду је драјвер
<promis1> ako znap koji ti modul treba, i zavisi gde je možda,
<Ddpbf> нешто се побркало са модулима
<Ddpbf> или са нетворк менаџером
<jera_> nisam siguran jer nisam koristio to dugme... sve je radilo perfektno do updatea i restarta nakon njega
<Ddpbf> мени се једном десило
<Ddpbf> дугме за вајерелес није реаговало
<promis1> dell računari imaju i u biosu podešavanje za ukljiučivanje isključivanje wifi
<Ddpbf> то има сваки
<Ddpbf> али није до тог
<promis1> moj nema u biosu podešavanje za wifi
<promis1> ima samo dugme
<Ddpbf> ја имам три лаптопа
<Ddpbf> и сваки има
<promis1> ali nema svaki na svetu
<Ddpbf> (сваки је од различитог произвођача)
<Ddpbf> погледаћу мало по нету
<Ddpbf> jera_: који латоп тачно
<Ddpbf> ди само да резимирамо
<Ddpbf> не реагује дугме за вајерлес уопште?
<jera_> sec
<jera_> dell 10 18
<jera_> ne ne reaguje
<promis1> a lampica?
<jera_> ne postoji
<jera_> sve je preko osd
<jera_> znaci na ekranu ispise kad nesto ukljucis/islkjucis itd
<jera_> kada odem u network connections izbaci mi i wireless koji sam koristio "last used: 1 day ago"
<jera_> e
<jera_> pazi ovo
<jera_> kad sam otisao u hardware drivers
<jera_> linux driver for realtek rtl819x wifi cards
<jera_> this driver is activated but not in use
<jera_> !!!
<Ddpbf> па забрањен је модул
<Djus> i meni ponekad baguje
<jera_> probacu disable/enable restart
<Ddpbf> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-253171.html
<Ddpbf> овдје пишу о томе
<Ddpbf> само треба све прочитати
<jera_> restart... drste mi fige
<jera_> :)
<Djus> ma resices sa restartom
<Djus> meni je sada bagovao i sa mrežnom
<jera_> sranje opet isto
<jera_> izvinjavam se na mom "francuskom" :)
<Ddpbf> rfkill list
<Ddpbf> куцај то
<jera_> 1: hci0: Bluetooth
<jera_> soft blocked: no
<jera_> hard blocked: no
<Ddpbf> и ништа више?
<Ddpbf> не јавља ти за вајелес?
<Ddpbf> *вајерлес
<jera_> to je to
<jera_> nema nista vise
<Ddpbf> уф
<jera_> bas iscitavam ovaj post
<jera_> mozda uspem sa drajverima
<jera_> i
<Ddpbf> не можеш
<Ddpbf> забрањен је тај драјвер
<jera_> sto?
<jera_> sta to znaci zabranjen?
<Ddpbf> немам појма
<Ddpbf> па нешто је пошло наопако при ажурирању и
<Ddpbf> твој драјвер
<Ddpbf> је стављен на црну листу
<promis1> pa nek ga skine sa liste
<jera_> da li postoji mogucnost za rollback ili da ga deinstaliram i nstaliram staru verziju?
<Ddpbf> кад не знам коју картиу тачно има
<Ddpbf> шта каже
<Ddpbf> lsmod
<jera_> mislim da je kartica realtek rtl819x, to je bar drajver koji mi kaze u hardware drivers
<jera_> a ls mod mi je izbacio
<jera_> svasta nesto
<promis1> pa nek vidi u : lspci koja je kartica
<Ddpbf> lspc -v
<Ddpbf> lspci -v
<Ddpbf> al ne pokazuje ju ni u lshw
<Ddpbf> ne znam oće li lspci
<jera_> sec
<Ddpbf> ево један има исти проблем ко и ти
<Ddpbf> али нема рјешења
<jera_> znam takvih ima koliko hoces
<jera_> izbacio mi samo za ethernet controler
<jera_> i network contr
<jera_> ali nista od wire
<jera_> lessa
<jera_> nego
<promis1> koji je taj network kontroler?
<jera_> da li postoji mogucnost rollbacka ili instalacije starijeg drivera?
<jera_> se
<jera_> sec
<Ddpbf> имаш ли убунту
<Ddpbf> цд?
<jera_> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<jera_> nemam od ove verzije a i nemam cd rom externi :(
<promis1> jeli to ceo red?
<Ddpbf> то ти је етернет
<jera_> ne to je network i nije ceo red, ima ispod jos
<promis1> a šta onda piše za eternet controler?
<jera_> isto sve sem na kraju : RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI express fast ethernet controller (rev 05)
<promis1> taj je i kod mene, to jre wired
<promis1> onda je ono wifi?
<jera_> za network kaze capabilities: access denied
<promis1> to ti je wifi
<promis1> Title:   Wireless Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device
<promis1> [10ec:8176] (rev 01) - no wireless driver installed on Dell Inspiron Mini 10
<promis1> (1018) in Ubuntu 10.10
<promis1> jeli to imaš?
<jera_> sec
<jera_> ne
<promis1> idi: cat  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<promis1> pa vidi da li ima tamo neki  rtl819x
<jera_> aj da probam
<jera_> nema
<jera_> ali jedino sumnjivo mi je blacklist eth1394
<Ddpbf> http://merkur.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/bscw/bscw.cgi/d3065309/rtl8192ce-dkms_2.6.0003.0628.2010ubuntu2_all.deb
<Ddpbf> кажу да овај пакет пмаже ал ми је сумњив нешто
<Ddpbf> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1580036.html
<promis1>  eth1394 to je firewire
<jera_> da
<jera_> hm aj probacu sto je ovaj lik postavio dl link za realtek driver
<Ddpbf> чек немој
<jera_> ok
<Ddpbf> има неки ппа
<Ddpbf> то ми дјелује као сигурнија
<Ddpbf> опција
<Ddpbf> има у тој теми
<jera_> ok pogledacu jos
<jera_> momci hvala vam puno
<jera_> al moram da palim
<jera_> nadam se da cu uspeti da resim ovo
<jera_> ako ne ne gine mi reinstalacija
<jera_> ajd mozda se vratim malo kasnije
<Ddpbf> неће помоћи
<Ddpbf> опет ће се исто десити
<jera_> reinstalacija?
<Ddpbf> чито сам сад
<Ddpbf> додај онај ппа
<jera_> ok, pogledacu malo kasnije, sad moram stvarno da palim
<jera_> hvala jo jednom na trudu
<jera_> sve najbolje!
<promis1> ti si dobio sistem od dela
<promis1> zar ne?
<promis1> i oni su sve sredili
<promis1> ako uradiš reinstal
<promis1> to nije onaj sistem koji si imao
<Fr3nk> pozdrav bando :P
<promis1> ć
<Fr3nk> samo jedno pitanje, neko
<Fr3nk> ima li smisla instalirati stariju verziju ubuntua?
<promis1> samo ako baš mora
<Fr3nk> npr. 10.04 ili 10.10?
<promis1> hee, pa to nisu stare
<Fr3nk> pa 10.04 je starija :P
<promis1> ali je lts
<promis1> to je čini validnom bar 2god.
<Fr3nk> dobro ok, recimo da to izuzmemo ...
<promis1> pa to je bitno
<promis1> ona doživljava reinskarnacije vremenom
<promis1> trenutno je aktuelno 10.04.1
<promis1> postaje sve stabilnija
<Fr3nk> znachi ima smisla u pogledu funkionalnosti celog osa?
<promis1> tako bi trebalo da bude
<promis1> sad zavisi, ako imaš baš nov hardver, pre žeš dobiti drajver u novijem kernelu nego u starijem
<promis1> npr
<Fr3nk> odoh da instaliram najnoviju, thx choek
<TildaTurn> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-22
<Anpu> pozz
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Githz zeznuo forum, radimo na oporavku. | Izvinjenje i molba za strpljenje, neće dugo valjda. | Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org
<dbm> Pozdrav
<Atlantic777> o/
<promis> Da li zna neko kako da nateram da Firefox zaboravi upise za username na login stranicama?
<Ddpbf> обриши кеш
<Go-Run> mislim da moze i u njoj negde da se obrise
<promis> obrisao sam sve fajlove u cache foldeu
<promis> i nije to
<promis> obrisao sam sve kolače i nije to
<Atlantic777> Uff ne mogu se sada setiti skraćenice, ali imaš clean history.
<Atlantic777> Ajd baš da iskopam...
<promis> ja bih da mi ostane istorija url-ova
<Atlantic777> ctrl + shift + del
<Atlantic777> imaš lepo izbor šta da briše, šta ne
<Atlantic777> Čak i period. :)
<promis> urodilo plodom
<promis> Danke
<Atlantic777> :)
<webmasteryoda> ćao svima
<maletaski> hi
<TildaTurn> o/
<Anpu> cao webmasteryoda :)
<webmasteryoda> anpu cao
<webmasteryoda> jel ti taj nick inspirisan iz simpsonovih
<Anpu> hehe ne
<Anpu> anpu=anubis
<maletaski> :D
<Anpu> nastao u jednoj igri pre mnogo godina u doba przenja na egipatsku mitologiju ^^
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-23
<Atlantic777> o/
<Go-Run> o/
<Beretta021> o/
<Beretta021> ala me zeza ovaj kde
<Atlantic777> Evo stiže uputstvo za awesome, samo što nije! :D
<Beretta021> :)
<Anpu> zz
<dbm> Ziv neko?
<Atlantic777> Živ...
<Atlantic777> Izvoli. :)
<dbm> Atlantic777: pozdrav, verovatno si primetio da sam postavio thread na forumu, al'et, morao sam da dodjem vamo i da pitam, posto nisam nesto siguran da sam dobio odgovor.
<dbm> Pa me zanima, sta je potrebno sve da bi ubrzao startup sys, sta je potrebno da iskljucim iz startup app...
<dbm> a sta da ostavim...
<dbm> Imas neki suggestion'
<Atlantic777> Da, video sam thread, ali slabo stojim s optimizacijom redovnog ubuntu-a. :D
<Atlantic777> Iskreno, ako zaista tražiš maksimum optimizacije, probaj sa minimal instalacijom.
<Atlantic777> Znači dobiješ samo tty konzolu, pa raspališ po aptitude i dodaješ šta ti zafali.
<Atlantic777> Prvo X server, pa gnome-desktop ili šta već hoćeš
<Atlantic777> pa dalje...
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> Neka moja preporuka za optimizaciju, a ima i gomilu sitnih tweakova s kojima se nikada nisam zadržavao.
<Anpu> moze li u tome ubuntu tweak da mu pomogne?
<Anpu> (koliko toliko)
<dbm> Anpu: vec sam sve sredio sa utweak, no ne'bitno.
<dbm> Sredicemo to..
<dbm> Budite pozdravljeni...
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> poz!
<Milos_SD> da li neko zna kako mogu da prebacim slike i video fajlove na iPhone 3GS?
<Milos_SD> za muziku sam se snasao
<Milos_SD> nautilus prepoznaje iphone fajl sistem, ali nemam pojma gde trebam da prebacim te slike i video fajlove :)
<promis> webmasteryoda: kako računari?
<webmasteryoda> ćao svima
<webmasteryoda> računari su ok..... :)
<webmasteryoda> ako me pitaš za legalizaciju preduzeća o kome smo pričali ipak sam se odlučio za ubuntu
<prvul> su
<webmasteryoda> ali sam disable update kada sam skontao da je sve ok i da sve radi
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: poz!
<webmasteryoda> pozzzzz
<Atlantic777> kakvi računari?
<webmasteryoda> u komunalcu
<webmasteryoda> radim legalizaciju
<webmasteryoda> na polovini računara ide ubuntu
<Atlantic777> aha, cool :D
<webmasteryoda> pa da..... jel dolaziš na zeitgeist
<Atlantic777> Btw, nama u školu valjda prvog februara stižu novi kompovi.
<webmasteryoda> u utorak
<webmasteryoda> hmmmm
<Atlantic777> I sad profa kaže da bi moj razred trebao da instalira sisteme, kao vežba. Da uguramo ubuntu?
<webmasteryoda> novi kompovi
<Atlantic777> naravno da dolazim
<Atlantic777> jeste da bežim iz škole, ali...
<webmasteryoda> xaaxxaxaax
<webmasteryoda> ugurajte obavezno
<webmasteryoda> koliko novih kompova
<Atlantic777> ne znam brojku...
<Atlantic777> Ni odakle im. :D
<webmasteryoda> hehehehe
<webmasteryoda> pa to me i interesuje
<webmasteryoda> jer me niko ništa nije ni pitao
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> možda im ministarstvo daje kompove
<webmasteryoda> ako je to onaj program
<webmasteryoda> onda je to sve ok
<Atlantic777> Moguće da je ono preko ministartstva.
<Atlantic777> Kako god, nama super.
<promis> Da to sam mislio u vezi ono što smo pričali
<webmasteryoda> pa da
<webmasteryoda> kažem ti
<webmasteryoda> samo sam disable update
<webmasteryoda> i nema problema
<webmasteryoda> na jednom sam morao da stavim lubuntu
<webmasteryoda> i to je to
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: tamo imaju neke nove kompove ili si na neke krševe?
<webmasteryoda> ali imam problema sa nekim štampačima
<webmasteryoda> na krševe uglavnom
<webmasteryoda> ali nisu baš svi krševi
<webmasteryoda> canon štampači mi prave problem
<webmasteryoda> videću još da ih nekako isforsiram
<webmasteryoda> ako ne bude išlo zameniću ih preko limunda
<webmasteryoda> ili tako nekakoi
<prvul> webmasteryoda, to laseri ili inkjet?
<webmasteryoda> laseri
<webmasteryoda> čini mi se 1120
<webmasteryoda> ili tako nešto
<prvul> webmasteryoda, jel si pogledao ovde https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<olujicz> canon, mrzim ih
<olujicz> uvek ocajna podrska za linux
<prvul> meni samsung ml1520 fino radi
<prvul> samo je skup za recikliranje
<webmasteryoda> da... sad baš gledam
<webmasteryoda> štampač jeste 1120
<webmasteryoda> ali imam još jedan diskutabilan
<webmasteryoda> canon mf3110
<webmasteryoda> to je multifunkcijski
<prvul> ajd se trempimo?
<prvul> ja njima ml1520 za taj multipraktik
<prvul> :)
<webmasteryoda> haahahha
<promis> od mf mrka kapa
<promis> koliko sam uspeo da vidim
<webmasteryoda> pa da..... i meni se čini da to neće ići..... thx
<promis> Jel koristio neko Lyx?
<Atlantic777> samo probao...
<TildaTurn> lugons
<TildaTurn> uff, prozor :(
<Beretta021> :P
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-16
<TildaTurn> <O
<Kostic> Да ли је неко заинтересован да одради нешто што би личило на документацију за Семафор (ман и хтмл страница)?
<gonss> Poz, ima li neko što se baš dobro razume u Ubuntu da mi pomogne?
<gonss> Može li mi neko pomoći?
<promis> Uzdržavam se da ne instaliram Lubuntu na slobodnu particiju.... ne znam dokle ću izdržati.
<Janko_> pozdrav
<Janko_> jedno pitanke
<Janko_> instalirao sam free pascal
<Janko_> kako da ga pokrenem?
<Janko_> nece komandom fpc
<Janko_> zna li neko?
<Kostic> како неће?
<Kostic> дај ми излаз команде.
<Kostic> Janko?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-17
<promis> Xfce-aši. Kako ste rešili problem za weather pluginom, od kad je weather.com zavrnuo slavinu?
<Atlantic777> promis: vidi kako su conky likovi sreili, ima na forumu.
<Atlantic777> Oni su imali isti problem.
<promis> rešio sam. dodao sam updejt plugina iz natty-propposed
<promis> nije ista tehnologija kao kod konkija, nema ovde podešavanja protokola itd. samo se bira lokacija, pa kako ti bude.
<promis> koga znaima ovde sam našao rešenje https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin/+bug/888285
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 888285 in xfce4-weather-plugin (Ubuntu Natty) "xfce4-weather-plugin stopped updating and displaying weather data" [High,Fix committed]
<promis> bolje da i nisam popravio plugin, vreme će biti sve gore. ;)
<promis> Devojačko srce vene, neće momci da se žene.
<Kostic> Људи, укуцајте Википедијину адресу! Википедија одлази у мрак за 9 сати у знак протеста...
<Kostic> Да ли ће и наш форум урадити нешто слично?
<Atlantic777> Kostic: bojce ti nije ništa odgovorio?
<Kostic> Рекао је да ће бити нечега...
<Kostic> Доста неодређено.
<Atlantic777> hm, ok
<Kostic> Зар ви админи немате неки супер тајни канал на коме причате? xD
<Kostic> Како то да не знаш... ццц
<Atlantic777> Kostic: ko kaže da ne znam? ^^
<Atlantic777> samo bojce nije svracao, ili ga bar nisam primetio
<Atlantic777> Kostic: a imamo i #ubuntu-rs-offtopic za ovakva čavrljanja. ;)
<Kostic> хехе, било би лепо и да Гугл и Фејсбук такође то ураде...
<Kostic> аха
 * fantastic001 is crying :'(
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-18
<promis> Da li je još kod nekog hue offset-ovan na youtube?
<dijagonal> pomoc?
<dijagonal> meni treba!
<promis> treba i meni
<dijagonal> imal ko da pomogne
<promis> reci šta te muči, pa ću ja onda tebi
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
 * bojce is back (gone 03:14:38)
<nunoi> pozdrav, jel ima nekoga da pomogne?
<nunoi> pitanje je vezano za javu i firefox-chrome na ubuntu linux-u
<maletaski> pitaj slobodno
<maletaski> ako neko zna odgovor odgovoriće
<nunoi> ok
<nunoi> maletaski: jel si tu?
<maletaski> jesam
<nunoi> moje pitanje je sledece
<nunoi> imam firefox i chrome i ne znam kako oni funkcionisu sa javom
<nunoi> npr
<nunoi> odem na neki sajt i kako da znam da firefox ili chrome imaju u "sebi" javu ili je sistem pokrene?
<nunoi> u mom slucaju, linux
<maletaski> sistem je pokrene
<nunoi> a, zasto je ne pokrece onda :(((
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> pa jel si je instaliro?
<nunoi> jesam
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> jel ti prijavi neku grešku ili?
<nunoi> da li mozda znas komandu da li sam je instalirao kako treba u terminalu?
<nunoi> da, prijavi mi gresku
<maletaski> ček da vidim
<maletaski> koju grešku?
<nunoi> gledaj, malo je komplikovano objasniti, ali probacu
<nunoi> odem na sajt ping test
<maletaski> dobro
<nunoi> i ne znam da li si nekad probao taj sajt?
<maletaski> jesam
<nunoi> znas ona crvena prva stvar slanje-gubljenje paketa
<nunoi> ?
<maletaski> da
<nunoi> e, tu meni pise sledece...
<nunoi> firwall or java is not installed, firewall block your .... or java is not installed
<maletaski> aha
<nunoi> a nisam podesavao firewall, tj. nisam cackao
<maletaski> ček samo jedno pet minuta da nešto završim
<nunoi> ok
<maletaski> pa će da nađemo rešenje
<nunoi> cool :)
<maletaski> nunoi, aj ovako
<nunoi> ok
<maletaski> lupi u terminal ovu komandu:           sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<nunoi> da, nista se ne desava, instalirano je
<nunoi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<maletaski> kako misliš ništa se ne dešava?
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> jel ti stoji na main server?
<nunoi> sto se smejes? :)
<nunoi> cek da vidim, ali mislim da da.
<maletaski> koji ubuntu 11.10?
<nunoi> 10.04
<maletaski> aha
<nunoi> da, main server
<maletaski> dobro
<nunoi> da te pitam, da li mozda to ima veze sa open ssh serverom?
<maletaski> moguće
<nunoi> jednom sam ga iskljucio, ali sada sam ga ponovo instalirao
<nunoi> da li moram da restartujem masinu?
<maletaski> a jel si probao kad ga isključiš?
<maletaski> dali onda radi?
<nunoi> da, sve vreme je bio iskljucen i onda sam se setio da sam cackao oko tog servisa i pre jedno 7min sam ga ponovo instalirao
<maletaski> aha
<nunoi> znaci java mi je instalirana?
<maletaski> da jeste
<nunoi> da li mozda znas nesto oko firewall-a? kako da znam da li je firewall ukljucen ili ne?
<maletaski> e oko njega neznam ništa :(
<maletaski> moraćeš da sačekaš nekog iskusnijeg
<TildaTurn> ufw status
<nunoi> slusaj, ovo mi izbaci kada odem na pingtest, da li znas kako da zalepim i gde tekst, ima ga?
<TildaTurn> za firewall
<maletaski> pa na pastebin
<maletaski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<maletaski> ovde ubaci tekst
<nunoi> ufw status=inactive
<TildaTurn> ufw enable
<TildaTurn> pa ponovo status
<maletaski> onda ti je firewall isključen
<nunoi> evo paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808763/plain/
<nunoi> znaci firewall mi je iskljucen ako je inactive?
<maletaski> da
<TildaTurn> kucaj > ufw enable
<nunoi> cekaj, ne snalazim se sa ovim pastebin-om..
<nunoi> TildaTurn: zasto da ga aktiviram?
<nunoi> jel to ok?
<TildaTurn> aktiviraj, niss ne smeta
<maletaski> aj pozz mora da idem
<nunoi> maletaski: cekaj
<nunoi> jel vidis ovaj tekst?
<maletaski> reci
<nunoi> http://pastebin.com/P5Mcnswd
<maletaski> da vidim
<nunoi> http://pastebin.com/P5Mcnswd
<nunoi> vidis ili ne?
<maletaski> da
<nunoi> aha
<nunoi> i sta ti mislis?
<maletaski> koji net imaš
<nunoi> ako mi je firewall iskljucen i java instalirana sta ga koci onda!!??
<nunoi> kablovski
<maletaski> moguće da ti je port zatvoren na modemu
<maletaski> i meni je bio zatvoren na ruteru
<nunoi> kako mislis na modemu?
<nunoi> i ja imam ruter :(
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> onda na ruteru
<nunoi> nista, hvala ti u svakom slucaju. moracu da cackam kako god :D
<maletaski> potraži na netu kako se otvara port na ruteru
<maletaski> samo vidi koji tačno model imaš
<nunoi> ok
<nunoi> pozdrav maletaski i TildaTurn
<TildaTurn> pozdrav :)
<promis> ne nzma
<orpheustar> pozdrav
<orpheustar> hteo bih da pitam ako neko moze da pomogne, malo me muci laptop poslednjih sat vremena :)
<orpheustar> ako ima tu nekog naravno
<orpheustar> nema ovde nikoga?
<Kostic> ima, ima...
<Kostic> Изволте... :)
<orpheustar> ne znam koga da pitam,
<orpheustar> prestala mi raditi numericka tastatura
<orpheustar> od jednom
<Kostic> хм...
<orpheustar> samo radi kao navigacija levo desno i tako to
<Kostic> Који убунту користиш?
<orpheustar> a radi ona kontrolna dioda kao da je ukljuceno a probao i restart ali ne pomaze
<Kostic> Опет, можда није до софтвера већ до хардвера...
<orpheustar>  .
<orpheustar> 10.10
<orpheustar> Ubuntu
<Kostic> Да ли си пробао живи УСБ или ЦД?
<Kostic> Ае чекај мало, проверићу...
<orpheustar> nisam nemam pri ruci
<Kostic> Да ли знаш енглески?
<Kostic> Нашао сам тему на великом форуму, ако не знаш идемо корак по корак...
<orpheustar> slabo
<orpheustar> ok
<Kostic> изгледа да је једноставно решење, сачекај још мало...
<orpheustar> ok
<Kostic> Кликни на Систем Мени...
<Kostic> Изабери Поставке.
<Kostic> Изабери тастатуру...
<orpheustar> jesam
<Kostic> Изабери тастери миша таб...
<orpheustar> ok
<Kostic> па изабери контролиши показивач преко тастатуре...
<orpheustar> kod mene je cekirano sada
<Kostic> аха
<orpheustar> da odcekiram?
<Kostic> чек каже disable а то значи дештиклирај.
<Kostic> мала забуна у превођењу
<orpheustar> 123456789
<orpheustar> cek malo
<orpheustar> 7894652156556+
<Kostic> ради?
<orpheustar> jebt
<orpheustar> izgle da radi
<orpheustar> 00003215665778
<Kostic> видиш, једноставно
<Kostic> укључио си лепљиве тастере
<orpheustar> da odcekirao sam ono i probao i radi
<Kostic> сачекај још мало.
<Kostic> има једноставнији начин
<orpheustar> koji su to lepljivi
<Kostic> ма нисам тачно сигуран шта то значи
<Kostic> никада ме није занималои
<Kostic> ако случајно ово поново укључиш
<Kostic> само притисни SHIFT+NUM LOCK
<Kostic> пробај сада
<orpheustar> 23131
<orpheustar> radi
<orpheustar> 12
<orpheustar> super
<Kostic> пробај да их искључиш са шифт и нум лок
<orpheustar> jesam i tako radi
<Kostic> па поново укључи
<Kostic> и то је то
<orpheustar> da probao sam
<orpheustar> joooj nikad srecniji
<Kostic> запамти за следећи пут...
<Kostic> у здравље.
<orpheustar> da si zensko sad bih te poljubio :D
<orpheustar> hvala najlepse
<Kostic> и ја исто xD
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-19
<promis> Da li je još kod nekog hue offset-ovan na youtube?
<promis> Možda da "prevedem" pitanje ;). Da li je još kod nekog pokvarena slika na youtube, u smislu da boje nisu dobre?
<Atlantic777> ne, kod mene je ok
<promis> je l'? ja mislio to youtube protestvuje na takav način ;)
<promis> aa, onda mi riknuo youtube :D
<promis> pošto ostali flash plejeri puštaju dobro
<promis> zanimljivo
<Atlantic777> ali dobra ti je ideja :D
<TildaTurn> <O
<promis> Ljudi ! Rikno mi youtube! :O
<promis> Svi mi ljudi izgledaju kao da su vanzemaljci iz Avatara
<promis> Kao da sam stavio neki Avatar filter
<promis> ;)
<fb0x> nisi uzimao neke opojne droge ? haha
<fb0x> xD
<promis> mA, jok. Puštio sam Baki B3-a
<promis> sve je počeo od njega
<fb0x> hahaha!
<promis> Moze da me muci, da me voli, da me moli, odsece vene, ona mene blokira, ona me blokira.
<promis> Youtube me blokira
<tata> instalirao sam program guitarix, ali ga nevidim, kako da ga pokrenem
<TildaTurn>  kucaj u terninal guitarix
<tata> command not found
<tata> to mi piše
<TildaTurn> kontam
<TildaTurn> sad trazim na netu
<TildaTurn> a man guitarix ili --help?
<TildaTurn> guitarix --help
<TildaTurn> man guitarix
<tata> No manual entry for guitarix
<TildaTurn> pa .., ne znam ondak :)
<tata> ok,hvala
<TildaTurn> jer sve mora da moze iz terminala
<TildaTurn> ponekad naziv ima i neki dodatak pa treba i too da se dopise itd.
<promis> kod mene je: guitarix
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-20
<promis> Haha, i dalje avatari na youtube
<fb0x> promis: probaj neku stariju verziju ili beta verziju flash-a
<promis> Nije do flasha
<fb0x> ili obrisi cokies od youtube
<fb0x> ?
<promis> jer ostali video plejeri ala Vimeo rade kako treba
<promis> a i stavio sam sad najnoviju betu, i opet je isto
<fb0x> ja sam pre imao problema sa slikom na youtube
<promis> nešto je do youtubeta
<fb0x> sve je bilo crveno xD
<promis> pa to taj fazon
<fb0x> i onda sam blokirao cokies od youtube i radilo je lepo
<fb0x> posle sam provalio da i sa starijom verzijom flasha radi lepo
<fb0x> btw, sada nemam problema...
<promis> brisanje kolača nije pomoglo
<promis> blokirani kolači sa YT i ninje pomoglo
<fb0x> hm
<fb0x> promis: iskljuci hardware acc?
<fb0x> znam da i to nekada pravi probleme
<fb0x> ili ukljuci
<fb0x> ako nisi
<fb0x> sve isprobaj
<promis> to je pomoglo
<fb0x> koje? :)
<fb0x> iskljucivanje?
<promis> hwa-off
<fb0x> super
<promis> to samo znači da se onda nešto porementio ili gstreamer ili driver za grafičku
<fb0x> pre ce biti driver
<promis> jer su se avatari pojavili tek najednom, bez menjanja verzije flash plajera
<fb0x> ja sam kompajlirao novi gstreamer i nista se nije zeznulo...
<promis> kao ni drajvera ili bilo čega na sistemu
<fb0x> update?
<fb0x> hm
<fb0x> cudno
<promis> pa radim updejte, ali ne sećam se  nekog da je bio oko grafike
<promis> saću da vidim dali vlc ima opcije sa hwa
<fb0x> o_o
<fb0x> sta je sa vlc?
<fb0x> i on ne radi?
<promis> ne on radi, nego da mu probam hwa
<fb0x> jel si probao Dolby Surround u vlc?
<fb0x> jel ima neke promene u kvalitetu zvuka
<fb0x> ?
<promis> uključen hwa u vlc nema razlike
<promis> nemam dolby zvučnike
<fb0x> pa vlc ne koristi flash player
<fb0x> zato i radi dobro xD
<fb0x> jel koristis mms.cfg za flash?
<promis> ne
<fb0x> trebao bi
<fb0x> ae probaj
<fb0x> napravi folder adobe u etc
<fb0x> znaci /etc/adobe/
<fb0x> onda ovo ubacis u mms.cfg fajl
<fb0x> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<fb0x> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<fb0x> i ubacis u /etc/adobe/
<TildaTurn> <O
<promis> fb0x: pa zar to nije isto kao i podešavanje na desni klik ? I zar ne može to da se podešava na nivou usera?
<fb0x> promis: nemam pojma ali meni super radi flash
<fb0x> xD
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-21
<rizboo> moze neko da mi pomogne ? :)
<rizboo> imam problema sa Ubuntuom, naime, koristim AirLive WL 1600USB i internet mi je neverovatno spor :/
<TildaTurn> <O
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-22
<aleksandar1986> pozdrav ljudi!
<Atlantic777> poz!
<TildaTurn> <O
<Atlantic777> o7
<Remote_> Zdravo
<Remote_> Neko?
<promis> Dobio sam Dell 5110 na testiranje. Nvidia optimus.
<promis> Ko ima neku želju nek kaže.
<promis> Instaliraću Lubuntu na njega.
<promis> hehe, ipak, Lubuntu instalacija je morala da padne. ;)
<promis> Ovi novi laptopovi su sve više hardverski podešeni za rad sa windozom
<Atlantic777> promis: kod druga smo nekako u biosu isključivali jednu grafičku, taj optimus nas je baš zezao.
<Atlantic777> Dobro, ima tome dosta vremena, ali čini mi se da još nije sređeno.
<Atlantic777> Jesi li ti našao nešto zanimljivo?
<promis> tek je instaliran, radi se update
<promis> našao sam to da se ništa ne dira. samo se koriste slobodni drajveri i to je to
<promis> eventualno može da se isključi softverski nvidia
<promis> u biosu nemam nikakvih opcija oko grafičke
<Ljubuntu> jel postoji varjanta osim kroz tasksel da se instaliraju vise paketa za neki zadatak?
<Ljubuntu> znaci zanimaju me meta paketi
<Ljubuntu> glup ovaj desktop pager, nema mogućnost da ređa desktope u 2 reda
<Ljubuntu> Atlantic777: kakvih ste problema imali sa optimusom?
<Githzerai> z
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
 * bojce is back (gone 00:43:48)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-14
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Sta se desilo? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-se-desilo--16986
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Јутуб додатак за Ватрену лисицу : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-jutub-dodatak-za-vatrenu-lisicu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Јутуб додатак за Ватрену лисицу : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-jutub-dodatak-za-vatrenu-lisicu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Јутуб додатак за Ватрену лисицу : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-jutub-dodatak-za-vatrenu-lisicu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> g. chrome magnet link handler : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-g-chrome-magnet-link-handler
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> google-chrome magnet link handler : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-g-chrome-magnet-link-handler
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> google-chrome magnet link handler : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-google-chrome-magnet-link-handler
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa igricom na Facebook-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-igricom-na-facebook-u
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-15
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> sve o chromium i chrome : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sve-o-chromium-i-chrome
<irctc975> dan
<irctc975> ima li koga
<Kostic> има, има...
<irctc975> zivi bili
<Atlantic777> poz irctc975
<irctc975> jel ko ima info o stikerima ovim
<irctc975> jel to radi jos uvek
<irctc975> ja bih par  ali ako su podeljeni da ne saljem
<irctc975> koverat
<irctc975> imate li informacije
<Atlantic777> nihil i uroš su pravi ljudi da pitaš :)
<Atlantic777> ček da vidim da nisu ostavili neki info, ali poprilično sam siguran da ih ima još ili će ih biti
<Atlantic777> ne znam ni da li su uopšte počeli da dele :D
<irctc975> ok
<irctc975> hvala puno
<irctc975> ispostovacu proceduru
<irctc975> a posle mi samo ostaje da se nadam
<irctc975> poz
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Hard disk - WD Elements Portable 1 TB USB 3.0 Hard Drives ( WDBPCK0010BBK) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hard-disk-wd-elements-portable-1-tb-usb-3-0-hard-drives-wdbpck0010bbk
<promis> nije loše 20 ljudi
<Kostic> promis, увек има барем ~7 људи на каналу
<promis> 7 samuraja
<promis> da brani od bagova
<Kostic> bug-squashing samurai squad
<profiler1982> pozz
<profiler1982> ljudi
<profiler1982> ali tisina.......
<Kostic> Ахахаха... "One day I started to yell at Ken Thompson and then people started to say: "you do not yell at Ken Thompson""... :D
<profiler1982> hehehe
<Kostic> Кул је овај разговор. :)
<Kostic> Како је Гугл покупио најбоље програмере на свету... Страшно... :D
<profiler1982> ko to kaze
<Kostic> То је чињеница.
<profiler1982> nije bas tako
<profiler1982> ima redhat extra ljudi
<Kostic> Кен, Роб Пајк... Мислим да и Бјарн ради тамо.
<Kostic> Питер Ноурвиг
<profiler1982> a ovi sto razvijaju bsd
<Kostic> Скоро је неки лингвиста кренуо да ради за њих
<profiler1982> pure unix
<Kostic> Курцвел ваљда.
<Kostic> БСД није чисти Јуникс
<profiler1982> kako
<profiler1982> nije
<Kostic> Задњи чисти Јуникс је Јуникс в6
<Kostic> Unix v6
<promis> mmazzali tutti e torna solo
<Kostic> profiler1982, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sln-gJaURzk
<promis> Ammazzali tutti e torna solo
<Kostic> Нешто сви а ја сам
<Kostic> (?)
<profiler1982> ispravka
<Kostic> Не знам како али делимично разумем италијански
<profiler1982> direktan naslednik
<promis> Pobi sve i vrati se sam
<Kostic> Ваљда сам као клинац гледао неку серију
<Kostic> Нетачно, постоје два наследника
<Kostic> чек да нађем
<Kostic> заборавио сам
<Kostic> нешто systemV
<profiler1982> plan9
<Kostic> рецимо
<Kostic> боље је рећи да је то унук Јуникса
<Kostic> због своје различитости.
<profiler1982> dopisujem se redovno sa likom iz free.bsd zajednice
<Kostic> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_V
<Kostic> UNIX System V
<profiler1982> osx, winosw i linux uzimaju od free-bsd
<Kostic> A ako hoćeš čiste Junikse, onda gledaj samo Junikse izašle iz Bel Laboratorija.
<profiler1982> i nekad nesto vrate
<Kostic> Tj., v6,7,8,9 i v10.
<promis> hehe, ladno ga ima na jutubu
<Kostic> promis, то је неки филм?
<profiler1982> kostic, to je mrtvo
<Kostic> наравно
<Kostic> И то је чист Јуникс
<profiler1982> ali nema gavise
<Kostic> иначе, Јуникс као филозофија је данас мртва
<profiler1982> nemas cistije od bsd
<profiler1982> kako?
<promis> za ovog je džejms bond mačiji kašalj
<profiler1982> imas raznih bsd-ova
<Kostic> Погледај само данашњу технологију... Нарочито прегледаче. Огромни монолити који раде много ствари
<Kostic> Немој да ме учиш шта су БСД-ови
<profiler1982> necu
<Kostic> користио сам и Фри и Опен и ПЦ-БСД.
<profiler1982> pc nije stabilan
<Kostic> Иначе, од свих вођа БСД пројекта мени је Тео најјачи.
<Kostic> Стабилност је крајње дискутабилна ствар.
<profiler1982> nemysis me upucuje pomalo
<Kostic> Јер је стабилност као појам другачији од особе до особе
<Kostic> некима је Виндоус Икс-Пе стабилан
<profiler1982> to da
<Kostic> Шта ће ти БСД као радна станица?
<Kostic> БСД је добар за сервере
<Kostic> И то зависи за шта тачно користиш.
<profiler1982> probe rdi
<profiler1982> radi
<Kostic> Неће ти се свидети.
<profiler1982> znam
<profiler1982> mislim da nece
<Kostic> Мене су сморили портови
<Kostic> док чекам да се све компајлира.
<Kostic> добро, постојали су и бинарни пакети
<profiler1982> e to mene privlaci
<Kostic> али то није БСД веј.
<profiler1982> sve se portira
<Kostic> Једноставно, немам више времена да чачкам систем
<Kostic> само да има прегледач, вим и довољно је. :)
<profiler1982> hehe
<profiler1982> pa skini chromium os i miran
<Kostic> Имам га.
<profiler1982> ili splashtop
<profiler1982> e
<profiler1982> neznam da li radi splashtop sa ubuntu
<Kostic> И у виртуелној машини и користио сам га са УСБ-а на Делу.
<Kostic> Веома, веома спор.
<profiler1982> chrominum vanilla ili lime
<profiler1982> ja sam expres gate claud
<profiler1982> asusov
<Kostic> Посебна изградња коју је Дел направио за лаптопове
<Kostic> скинуо сам са Дел фтп сервера.
<profiler1982> i nije los bio
<profiler1982> pa kao asus ovo
<Kostic> http://linux.dell.com/files/cto/
<profiler1982> onaj joli os nije los za stare laptopove
<profiler1982> bolji je od puppy na primer
<Kostic> Одох кући да учим сабнетинг.
<profiler1982> http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/
<Kostic> куцкамо се сутра.
<profiler1982> taj sam ja skinuo
<Kostic> знам за то.
<profiler1982> ok
<profiler1982> mantru sad probam
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-16
<deximat> jo
<nikolam> budan neko?
<nikolam> ukljucio RTS2 i neki gudacki koncert. A prze razbijaju.
<nikolam> Pa da podelim odusevljenje.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Debian Lprng print server problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-debian-lprng-print-server-problem
<Atlantic777> nikolam: two cellos, verovatno.
<deximat> dobro vece
<Beretta021> vece je posle 18h :P
<deximat> vece je kad se smraci, u nekoj vremenskoj zoni je trenutno 21h
<Beretta021> pa u cet je 15:53 :P
<deximat> :)
<deximat> Ja sam po milankovicevom kalendaru.
<Atlantic777> deximat: kakve veze imaju milankovićem kalendar i vremenske zone?
<deximat> Atlantic777, ima veza preko jonosverskih zracenja na jupiteru
<Beretta021> mani ga vis da je jeo bunike :P
<Atlantic777> vidim da se nešto zbunio :)
 * deximat kernel panic
<Beretta021> -----[cut here]-------
<Beretta021> :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Polje za lucanje lozinke u login screen-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-polje-za-lucanje-lozinke-u-login-screen-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Polje za kucanje lozinke u login screen-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-polje-za-lucanje-lozinke-u-login-screen-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Polje za kucanje lozinke u login screen-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-polje-za-kucanje-lozinke-u-login-screen-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako isključiti autologin...? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-polje-za-kucanje-lozinke-u-login-screen-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Polje za lucanje lozinke u login screen-u... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-polje-za-kucanje-lozinke-u-login-screen-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Polje za kucanje lozinke u login screen-u... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-polje-za-kucanje-lozinke-u-login-screen-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> iPhone file transfer software : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-iphone-file-transfer-software
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ne radi camerica na lap topu acer aspire one D 270 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-radi-camerica-na-lap-topu-acer-aspire-one-d-270
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ne radi kamerica na lap topu acer aspire one D 270 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-radi-camerica-na-lap-topu-acer-aspire-one-d-270
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ne radi kamerica na lap topu acer aspire one D 270 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-radi-kamerica-na-lap-topu-acer-aspire-one-d-270
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Поузданост рада на једном документу у више верзија Либреофис Писца : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pouzdanost-rada-na-jednom-dokumentu-u-vise-verzija-libreofis-pisca
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-17
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ACDSee Pro Linux alternativa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-acdsee-pro-linux-alternativa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nalepnice System76 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nalepnice-system76
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Creative Sound Blaster Live!(CT4830 ) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-creative-sound-blaster-live-ct4830
<tata> zašto kod mene gnome mplayer ne radi kad uključim neki MP4?
<tata> ali radi kada je MOV!
<hary> zdravo
<hary> volio bi da mi neko ako je moguce nekako pomogne
<hary> :D
<hary> Beretta021 geju
<hary> Dante je
<hary> :D
<v1adimir> uhh
<hary> v1adimir postovanje
<hary> kako ste
<v1adimir> dobar vecher! ;D
<hary> imam problem sa konfigurisanjem dns servera
<v1adimir> nisam siguran da bih tu mogao (bash) da pomognem :f
<hary> radi se o ubuntu serveru
<hary> zar nisam na pravom mestu?
<v1adimir> imam, u cemu je frka?..
<v1adimir> pa, moguce! =)
<hary> pa ne radi mi reverse / forward
<hary> stavio sam bind9
<v1adimir> hm jel' neki online, nema web-panel za rdns?
<v1adimir> mozda ne moze, zato pitam..
<hary> nema web panel
<hary> radi se o vps serveru
<v1adimir> moguce da nisu enable to opciju
<v1adimir> ?..
<v1adimir> tu*
<hary> pa moguce je, ali mislim da nije
<v1adimir> hm
<hary> v1adimir koristio sam sledeci link za konfigurisanje dns-a
<hary> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<v1adimir> morao bi, mozda, neko drugi ko zna vishe :)
<v1adimir> malo je star topic, August 14th, 2006
<hary> v1adimir jeste malo star topic, ali se nista nije promenilo :D
<v1adimir> ok, ok, nagadjam samo.. dovoljno je da se promenio config fajl gde setup gleda na primer
<v1adimir> :S
<v1adimir> ali, stvarno, ako nameserver nema rdns..
<hary> v1adimir ja tebe ne razumem nista
<hary> k'o da govoris spanski
<hary> sta je rdns
<v1adimir> ako VPS - ne dozvoljava RDNS :D na to samo mislim
<Beretta021> Dante teraj se :D
<Beretta021> svaki put drugi nick :D
<hary> fak ju Beretta021
<hary> :D
<Beretta021> ae nemoj spamovati imamo -offtopic :)
<hary> Beretta021 gde si ti bre covece, nema te nigde
<v1adimir> rdns = reverse DNS
<Beretta021> eo ucim
<Beretta021> pa bacio look na irc
<hary> v1adimir imam rdns 100%
<hary> ja i Vlade te se pozeleli Beretta021
<hary> :/
 * hary tuzan
<Beretta021> ajde docicu
<Beretta021> cim prodje rok
<hary> Beretta021 zaboravices znam te, al dobro neka :)
<hary> i da znas da sam nabavio vps server
<hary> tako da smo stabilni skroz
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> ajd ti nemoj zaboraviti pa svrati vamo da me podsetis :)
<hary> Uptime: 22:01:39 up 117 days,
<hary> 117 dana bre!
<hary> :D
<Beretta021> uuu je :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Blokiranje konekcije sa određenom IP adresom!? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-blokiranje-konekcije-sa-odredenom-ip-adresom
<Beretta021> odo nazad na ucenje
<hary> Beretta021 ajde samo ti uci
<hary> :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Blokiranje konekcije sa određenom IP adresom!? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-blokiranje-konekcije-sa-odredenom-ip-adresom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Blokiranje konekcije sa određenom IP adresom!? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-blokiranje-konekcije-sa-odredenom-ip-adresom
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-18
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Može pomoć oko kreiranja simboličkog linka? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-moze-pomoc-oko-kreiranja-simbolickog-linka
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> File systems? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-file-systems
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prestigio MultiPad 5570C Pro Duo Utisci/Iskustva : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prestigio-multipad-5570c-pro-duo-utisci-iskustva
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nadogradnja kernela : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nadogradnja-kernela
<milan> Pozdrav svima! Da li znate da li će sledeća konfiguracija raditi na Ubuntu, i ako ne, zašto i šta može da se promeni?
<milan> Gigabyte GA-B75N, Intel 330 Series SSD 120 GB, Intel® Core™ i5-3550 sa integrisanom grafikom Intel® HD Graphics 2500
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-19
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Nadogradnja kernela : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nadogradnja-kernela
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Nadogradnja kernela : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-nadogradnja-kernela
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Alt key i ukidanje funkcije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-alt-key-i-ukidanje-funkcije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Проблем са ssh-ом и јавом : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-ssh-om-i-javom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> izgled kernela : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-izgled-kernela
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] izgled kernela : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-izgled-kernela
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] izgled kernela : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-izgled-kernela
<cigara> 'bar dan, ima li koga iskusnog sa mysql workbench-om? :)
<profiler1982> sacekaj sekund
<cigara> čekam :)
<profiler1982> pokusao sam ali nema niko trenutno
<profiler1982> kako stojis sa engleskim?
<cigara> stojim odlično, ali u #workbench sobi niko ne odgovara..
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Hardversko ubrzanje u Hrom-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hardversko-ubrzanje-u-hrom-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa polu-maksimizacijom prozora : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-problem-sa-polu-maksimizacijom-prozora
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa skype (zvuk) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-skype-zvuk
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Flash full screen problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-flash-full-screen-problem
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-20
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> AMD Catalyst Display Driver 13.1 Adds Official Support for Ubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-amd-catalyst-display-driver-13-1-adds-official-support-for-ubuntu-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> odloguje me, a ne bi trebao : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-odloguje-me-a-ne-bi-trebao
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-13
<joostvb> добро јутро
<ktkd> добро
<StephenS> dobro vece
<StephenS> lol
<sasa> Је ли долазио неко да пита нешто у вези WINE малопре?
<Kostic> sasa: нико није било шта питао од 13:17 на овом каналу.
<sasa> Хвала. Ја сам салепетроније, само м се нешто волшебно побркало око поставки овог прогама.
<Kostic> И даље си на Икс-чету или си прешао на неки други ИРЦ клијент?
<sasa> Да. Од када ми је побрљавео Xorg једном имам чудне појаве.
<sasa> А, то је занимљиво
<Kostic> Пређи на Хексчет. Икс-чет више нико не развија.
<Kostic> http://hexchat.github.io/
<sasa> Жена је била пријављена на Фејсбук са отвореним порзором за слање порука. Позвала ме пошто су се боје разлиле да решим проблем
<sasa> тЈа сам се пријавио у tty1 и одатле наредио поновно покретање
<sasa> тКад се жена следећи пут пријавила на фејсбук, све команде су биле написане на фејсбук разговору заједно са мојом шифром
<Kostic> Уф... Сале, да ли си ти ажурирао тај систем скоро?
<maletaski> kuj me vika :D
<Kostic> Иначе, дешавало се то и мени...
<Kostic> maletaski: :)
<sasa> Наравно. Покушао сам да поновим поступак, али се то десило само тада
<maletaski> pozdrav svima
<Kostic> Могуће, Икс је чудна звер. Једва чекам да га замени Вејленд.
<Kostic> Воздра малета[с|ш]ки. :)
<Kostic> Уф... Сморио сам се као резервни точак... Овај кернел се крчка већ четири сата на Федори.
<sasa> Ја сам се улењио и ништа не радим. Ти, како иде са превођењем?
<maletaski> Å¡ je u pitanju :)
<Kostic> Нисам било шта преводио скоро али морам да преведем овај показивач времена за Гном Шкољку. Много ме нервира.
<Kostic> И данас сам се зезао са гедитом... Можда почнем да користим Вилењакову бележницу уместо Вима за програмирање.
<sasa> Радио сам е17-18 на Лончепаду, али сада не примају одатле превод због неких несаагласности са гитом, тако да ни то нисам одрадио како треба
<sasa> Сада полако крчкам дублцомандера. Био је на латиници делимичан, а ја сам решио да га завршим како треба
<sasa> Видимо се,
<sasa> о/
<Kostic> Ово је гедит: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3C/5Y/3BWqFFc2/---2014-01-13-185940.png а ово тај показивач времена што треба да преведем: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1b/aP/48ssk9zS/---2014-01-13-185947.png
<Kostic> Е оде... :/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wireless na HP laptopu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wireless-na-hp-laptopu
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-14
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Da li čekati LTS? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-da-li-cekati-lts
<joostvb> Sretna Nova Godina
<hbogner> pozdrav
<cvoro> dungodung:  pricaj mi dokle stiga Ubuntu?
<cvoro> ko je prvi !?
<StephenS> ja
<cvoro> na vom linux -u?
<cvoro> StephenS:  ma hajde:)
<StephenS> ?
<cvoro> pitm ki je najboli na vm od vi linuxs -a?
<StephenS> ?
<cvoro> StephenS: :)
<StephenS> ?
<cvoro> hm  StephenS  ti me ne razbirs
<StephenS> ?
<cvoro> kaj jezik zboris StephenS ?
<cvoro> te me ne razbiras:(
<StephenS> cuti
 * cvoro hm :(
<cvoro> kodmene se veli pokri se po usima;(
<cvoro> *cuti
 * cvoro ne zbori
 * cvoro kom opanci kom obojci;(
 * cvoro bice boja ako bogda;)
<cvoro> sta ti velis TildaTurn :)
<cvoro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
<Kostic> StephenS: Ови твоји одговори ме подсетише на авантуре са ed(1) уређивачем текста. xD
<StephenS> sta je sa myspace.com ?
<traljici> exit
<fedorix>                                                                
<fedorix>                                                                
<fedorix>                                                                
<fedorix>                                                                
<fedorix>                                                                
<fedorix>                                                                
<fedorix>                                                                
<fedorix>                                                                
<fedorix>                                                                
<fedorix>                                                                 
<fedorix>                                                                 
<fedorix>                                                                 
<fedorix>                                                                 
<fedorix>                                                                 
<fedorix>                                                                 
<fedorix>                                                                 
<fedorix>                                                                 
<fedorix>                                                                 
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nejasan problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nejasan-problem
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-15
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Chat room : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-chat-room
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> da li mislite da ce se hardware u bliskoj buducnosti svesti samo na mikro uredjaj iz : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-chat-room
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> chat room : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-chat-room
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> HW kao mikro uredjaj iz koga ce se emitovati hologramske slike? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hw-kao-mikro-uredjaj-iz-koga-ce-se-emitovati-hologramske-slike
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa instaliranjem sistema : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-instaliranjem-sistema
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] problem sa instaliranjem sistema : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-instaliranjem-sistema
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> svasta nesto : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-svasta-nesto
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] problem sa instaliranjem sistema : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-instaliranjem-sistema
<KobeBryant> Pozdrav kolege linuksasi...:D
<StephenS> pozdrav kosarkasu
<StephenS> feget
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-16
<StephenS> vidis
<StephenS> :D
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> -sr ima neki hack
<CTCP2> redirekta na -rs
<CTCP2> suriname ce se zalit
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-17
<hbogner> pozdrav
<markoo> ljudi pozdrav, Dali ima netko iskustva sa objaljvivanjem alikacija na ubuntu softeare centru?
<salepetronije> Смем ли да се нашалим мало?
<Stephens> moze
<Stephens> kako ne moze
<salepetronije> http://forum.opensource-srbija.org/topic/2278-stoleos-srpska-linux-distribucija-od-strane-opensource-srbije/page-8
<salepetronije> Ладно ме направи стари друг да сам мајмун
<Stephens> ?\
<Stephens> ????////
<Stephens> ????////
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-12
<joostvb> planet.ubuntu.com ?
<joostvb> hrm, nulti_korisnik left... :-/
<Aleksa> Zdravo svima!
<Aleksa> Imate li neki dobar laptop (sa zasebnom grafičom) da preporučite, a da košta 45.000 - 50.000?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-14
<compaq615> moze help
<compaq615> ?
<Aleksa> compaq615, reci
<Aleksa> ako znam, pomoći ću ;)
<compaq615> kolika je miniimalna konfig
<compaq615> za ubunt
<compaq615> tj optimalna neka da nemam kocenja lag i slicno
<compaq615> ili preporuka neka za desktop verziju koja bi radila ok na hp compaq 615
<compaq615> ?
<Aleksa> koje grafičko okruženje bi koristio?
<Aleksa> Podrazumevano dolazi Unity
<Aleksa> compaq615, ovo je minimum:
<Aleksa> 700 MHz processor (about Intel Celeron or better)
<Aleksa> 512 MiB RAM (system memory)
<Aleksa> 5 GB of hard-drive space (or USB stick, memory card or external drive but see LiveCD for an alternative approach)
<Aleksa> VGA capable of 1024x768 screen resolution
<Aleksa> mada, iz iskustva ti govorim da ako imaš slabiji računar, bolju uzmi neko „lakše” okruženje radne površi (desktop environment) poput XFCE.
<compaq615> baby to linux stiill not born
<compaq615> tj nisam koristio do sad
<Aleksa> Å¡ta nisi koristio do sad?
<compaq615> linux os
<compaq615> znijedan
<compaq615> zato pitam for beginer preporuka
<Aleksa> Jedna stvar: Linuks nije OS, već je kernel. OS = distribucija Linuksa
<Aleksa> distribucije: Ubuntu, Debijan, Slekver, Mint, Džentu itd.
<compaq615> ok
<Aleksa> Kakvu mašinu imaš?
<compaq615> mislim na ubun
<Aleksa> Ako imaš noviju, uzmi klasičan Ubuntu
<Aleksa> odličan je
<compaq615> compaq 615
<Aleksa> koliko memorije RAM-a imaš?
<Aleksa> i kakva je grafička?
<compaq615> 2g
<Aleksa> kakva je grafička?
<compaq615> graficka slaba hd3200
<compaq615> radeon
<Aleksa> ok
<Aleksa> slušaj ovako
<Aleksa> Da ti olakšam nešto
<Aleksa> Svaka distribucija (OS) koristi neki DE (desktop environment = desktop okruženje)
<Aleksa> to je način kako ti desktop izgleda (i ne samo desktop, već sve)
<Aleksa> Ubuntu po defaultu dolazi sa Unity-jem
<Aleksa> ali ako već imaš slabiju mašinu, uzmi Xubuntu (To je ubuntu sa XFCE okruženjem)
<compaq615> ok
<compaq615> hvala
<Aleksa> compaq615, nema na čemu
<Aleksa> compaq615, takođe ti preporučujem da preuzmeš jedan priručnik
<Aleksa> https://libre.lugons.org/index.php/libre-biblioteka-sigurni-koraci-malog-pingvina/
<Aleksa> odličan je
<Aleksa> pomoći će ti
<compaq615> preuzimam
<Aleksa> još nešto
<Aleksa> ako u neko doba dana ne dobiješ odgovor ovde, upiši nečije ime
<compaq615> samo da ask,znaci ubuntu mi definitivno ne bi radio da ovo m lap topu
<Aleksa> tada će neko biti „prizvan” i videte da neko (ti) pišeš ovde. Ok?
<Aleksa> radio bi ti
<Aleksa> radio bi, ali možda nećeš uživati maksimalno sa svim vizuelnim efektima
<Aleksa> kažem ti, ni Xubuntu nije loš
<compaq615> aha,zbog graficke
<Aleksa> Kad se malo uhodaš, možeš i sâm menjati izgled XFCE-a
<compaq615>  ok
<Aleksa> da ti izgleda kako god želiš
<Aleksa> jedno vreme sam ja taj Xubuntu koristio
<Aleksa> odličan je
<Aleksa> bukvalno sve možeš da promeniš
<compaq615> jos jedno pitanje samo
<Aleksa> reci
<compaq615> driver za wireless
<compaq615> cini mi se da je broadcom
<compaq615> pre godinu dve kad sam pokusao da instal,nisam uspeo da pronadjem
<compaq615> mislim da je bio ubuntu 12,1 sa usb ne znam tacno
<Aleksa> compaq615, kako znaš engleski?
<compaq615> znam
<Aleksa> Ako se odlično služiš engleskim, lako bi guglanjem došao do rešenja. Ako ti engleski, pak, nije jača strana, možeš se snaći tako što ćeš postaviti pitanje vezano za grafičku na naš Ubuntu forum. (forum.ubuntu-rs.org)
<Aleksa> inače, podrška za bežični internet je poprilično dobra
<Aleksa> Ja sam jednom instalirao Ubuntu na veoma star laptop marke Dell - wireless je radio bez ikakvog podešavanja.
<compaq615> bas za 615 hp je bilo dosta problema bar tad po forumima i guglanju
<compaq615> potrazicu
<compaq615> hvala puno na svemu
<Aleksa> nema na čemu
<Aleksa> compaq615, da li je to compaq 615 ili hp 615?
<compaq615> HEWLETT PACKARD Compaq 615
<compaq615> http://www.itsvet.com/proizvod/hewlett-packard-compaq-615-nx557ea-amd-athlon64-x2-2.1ghz-1024mb-160gb-dvdrw-15.6%27%27-wxga-freedos/comp_comp_laptop/15/3121
<Aleksa> compaq615, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645226
<Aleksa> ovaj link odvešće te do rešenja
<Aleksa> tamo je neki lik instalirao neki paket
<Aleksa> i to je to
<compaq615> ok
<compaq615> tnx
<compaq615> pozdrav
<compaq615> i hvala jos jednom
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-15
<compaq615> jutro
<compaq615> jel moze help
<compaq615> tu neko ?
<compaq> tu neko
<compaq> ?
<tunek> neko ?
<compaq615> jutro
<compaq615> jel moze help
<compaq615> ?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-18
<worker> \o/
<worker> zna li neko sta se desava sa forumom ?
<locodir-user> pozdrav ljudi
<worker> ljudi odpozdravljaju :):)
<NikolaNS> sta ima ? (:
<friendofkiwi> = NikolaNS tuj sam, da ne bude da sam uteko (:
<nikolam> viva Eunet
<worker> opet ?
<worker> EUnet bih uvek preporucio (neprijatelju :):) )
<nikolam> Eunet je do skoro dio najbolji internet provajder u Srbiji, bar sto se tice Adsl korisnika i podrske
<nikolam> Postoji izvesna nada da ga SBB preuzimanjem nije do kraja unistio sto se tice kadra
<nikolam> SBB je uvek bio aljkava stoka, sto se pokazalo kod migracije Mailbox naloga prosle godine. Samo su poiskljucivali mejlove na onim nalozima koji se nisu koristili bar 2 dana...
<worker> za mene nikada nije bio najbolji
<nikolam> Kod Eunet je svaki covek iz podrske uvek imao Cisco sertifikat i na stolu imao Ubuntu LTS...
<worker> kada sam ja isao kod njih imali win
<nikolam> Fakat nije svako s takvim ljudima imao podrsku 24/7..
<worker> i kada su pocinjali pocinjali na foru jer su konkurenciju stopirali
<worker> politicki
<nikolam> Sto se mene tice tokom godian uvek su bili na nivou. SVAKU ideju koju sam im poslao na mejl su iskoristili i primenili je u praksi u servisima (Nisam nikad radio tamo)
<nikolam> Ma to je samo prica worker
<nikolam> Eunet 2. je najstariji projavder itd.
<worker> nisam ni ja ali znam im pocetak (i kraj)
<worker> bili prvi jer nisu dali gami da radi 102 godine dok nisu oni poceli
<nikolam> ma nema kraja rekoh, Eunet postoji ali u okviru nad-firma koja ima i SBB
<worker> 1-2 godine*
<nikolam> Nem pojma, ja imam nalog od 97 tamo. To je moje iskustvo od skoro 20 godina s Eunet.
<worker> a poslednjih 10-ak godina iznajmljuju resurse u fr, us, ....
<worker> tako da su reseler-i
<nikolam> Pa svi Adsl su poceli da iznajmljuju od telekoma za Adsl, sta drugo
<worker> ne govorim o adsl, ja ih znam od dial-up-a
<nikolam> Ako se drze servisa i podrske firmama i od onoga SEM samo provajdinga, bice dobro
<nikolam> pa da od dial-up
<worker> kraj '80 i pocetak '90
<nikolam> Dial up krajem osamdesetih?? To nije postojalo tad s vezom na internet
<worker> jeste
<nikolam> Sem ako nisi zvao inostranstvo
<worker> jesam
<worker> imao gama
<nikolam> Pa. Znaci ne kod nas, sem sezama
<worker> satelitski link 1.5Mb
<nikolam> E pa sad, to interno nesto, nije bilo za javnost dostupno
<worker> unix direktno za usa
<worker> zato sto ga je stopirao eunet
<nikolam> To je btw bilo zabranjeno bez posebne dozvole ono uvek
<worker> dok nije nabavio opremu (zemaljsku) 2Mb
<nikolam> Stopirala ga drzava
<worker> kada je poceo eunet posle par meseci je mogao da pocne i gama
<nikolam> Pa ovih godina je unisten na primer Targo iako je doneo optiku i raskopao sovju infrastrukturu na 3 strane i preko granice
<worker> satelitski link nije bio zabranjen
<nikolam> I onda ga zaustavili jer je trebao da popisa sve redom
<nikolam> Satelitski link je i danas zabranjen ako nije s dozvolom
<worker> takav ne
<nikolam> Drzava zeli da kontrolise sav saobracaj ka svetu, zato jedino telekom izlazi napolje
<worker> monopol
<nikolam> A Targo je ubijen i zato i jer je bio jaka konkurencija
<nikolam> Pa drzava je kranji monopol.
<worker> ona je prvi monopol (posle nje nema ga)
<worker> nema nikoga
<nikolam> A bas danas razmisljam o kulturnoj homogenosti i o tome kako je uvek bilo tesko da se kultura siri i da se prati ovde
<worker> uvek te neko sprecava (u necemu)
<nikolam> Gledam po privu put neke spotove s pocetka devedesetih , koje nisam video jer je MTV bio uveo skremblovanje, pa su prestali da ga emituju ovde
<worker> za to vec nemam vremena
<nikolam> I danas mi prirodno zao da platim kablovsku kad imam samo nekih 5-6 kanala pored zemaljskih koje bi mozda nekad i gledao
<nikolam> filter je uvek bio jak, svaki radio DJ pusta samo stvari koje probere itd
<worker> pa danas je kablovska dzabe pored interneta (cablovskog)
<nikolam> neki put nam je zbog toga drago, neki put nije.
<worker> kablovskog*
<nikolam> Pa sad, nije dzabe kablovska u principu, internet preko kablovske je ogranicen na razne nacine al da ne tupimo dalje
<worker> meni najmanje ogranicen
<worker> zato sam ugasio adsl
<worker> poceli problemi i sa telefonom
<nikolam> ne znam sta ce s fiksnim telefonima da bude. ako ne uhvate korak niko to vise nece hteti da placa
<nikolam> Pomaze besplatni pozivi na fiksni za penzionere
<worker> jos uvek je fixni najjeftiniji
<nikolam> Cemu sluzi "pretplata" za fiksni. Isto cemu sluzi pretplata za RTS, da nervira i ne sluzi nicemu
<nikolam> Pozivanje glasom nije neka jaka tehnologija danas. Mogli bi malo da sjasu, a posebno sa cenama u mobilnoj.
<worker> imas besplatne impulse za  pretplatu :):)
<nikolam> m da
<nikolam> jedino od cega mi se vise pegla je spijunsi Viber
 * nikolam ode da je
<worker> whatsapp, skype, ...
<worker> pozz....\
 * nikolam jede jede. 
<friendofkiwi> nikolam imenjace preporucujem " signal "kao alternativu spijunskom V, mada i dalje ne postoji VoiP verzija, i ide kao obicna aplikacija za SMS, ali bar je saobracaj enkriptovan :/
<nikolam> ma, ima nacina friendofkiwi , Pidgin na desktopu ima onaj njegov OTR , koji je lagan al radi.
<nikolam> hvala za preporuku za signal.
<friendofkiwi> iskreno vecina meni bliskih ljudi nije u svetu racunara i pidgin je za njih visa matematika, ali namestio sam otr, hvala i tebi za preporuku :)
<nikolam> :P
<pwnd> od kad ne radi? http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/
<pwnd> SQL Error:
<pwnd>     2002 - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<pwnd> isto i http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/
<nikolam> da je distribuirano radilo bi
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-19
<vladap> da li se zna kada ce da proradi forum
<nikolam> vladap, sta jos nije proradio?
<vladap> sada jeste
<vladap> pre pola sata probao i radi forum
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-20
<nikolam> http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2015-12-03/linux-perf-60s-video.html
#ubuntu-rs 2017-01-21
<Topi88> Zdravo ljudi! Odavno ovde nisam bio pa rekoh da svratim. Kako ste? Å ta radite?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-01-15
<val_> http://homearns.com/?r=70260
#ubuntu-rs 2019-01-19
<F0bcav> чо та я никак не найду рускоговорящие убунтовские места где весь народ то кантуеца? подскажите адреса настоящие ирс каналов руских
<F0bcav> все умерли подсказчики
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-13
<kiwi_11> :)
<kiwi_11> kakoste ljudi :)
 * bit- morebit da sam i milobit
<bit-> ps. jedno obavestenje U akciji je Moso Pijada i njegova brigada;(
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnX9n43wnO8
 * bit- izdala ga je hm Placem Djedo mi je prica
<bit-> ja
<bit-> ja znam svaku stopu Vladimirovinu
<bit-> djedo me proveo
<bit-> i pokazo svaku njegovu stopu
<bit-> vreme ide vreme tece
<bit-> sila samo odlucuje
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zgTyVjcF7Q
<bit-> ja cu umreti a djedove poruke necu nikom preneti
<bit-> taka je moja odluka
<bit-> i tajne ce ostati tajne
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-14
<Joja-od-Doboja> kakoste ljudi :)
<Joja-od-Doboja> vidjim danas smo svi na broju
<Joja-od-Doboja> ja vozim Najnovi 'ubuntu'
<Joja-od-Doboja> ma me malo interesuju njene komande?
<Joja-od-Doboja> jel jos ona stara vasa
<Joja-od-Doboja> naj turcin!
<Joja-od-Doboja> sudo?
<Joja-od-Doboja> sudo apt instal ?
<Joja-od-Doboja> sudo aptitude install?
<Joja-od-Doboja> install'
<Joja-od-Doboja> apt-get install
<Joja-od-Doboja> kakva je razlika izmedju vi komandi?
<Joja-od-Doboja> jel ista govna samo drugo pakovanje?
<Joja-od-Doboja> imali nes novo?
<Joja-od-Doboja> dungodung :)
<Joja-od-Doboja> dje si vaj put bija
<Joja-od-Doboja> jesili se dobro odmorija
 * Joja-od-Doboja jos me zovu Macvansko govedo
<Preletacevic> ali mi je pravi nik milobit
<milobit-> jos me zovu i zvrk cavrk
<milobit-> dungodung !
<milobit-> spas ko top
<milobit-> te nebi probudija
<milobit-> cu ti konu aktiviram
<milobit-> !;(
 * milobit- moram da sam Tu uvek U nezgodno vreme Kad ljudi prave zmurku 'dremaju' ;)
 * milobit- moja 'baba' nosi stalno 'uzi i voli da se guzi;) To joj je jedina mana
<milobit-> ma odvas nema vajde
 * milobit- svi spavate ka poklani
<milobit-> ja odo da malo zagudim
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwydDGUgXw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqWS9W3GdY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
<milobit-> hm
<milobit-> mozak me ne drzi
<milobit-> pamet me izdaje
 * milobit- a  'baba' davno izdala;(
<milobit-> odo dodo
<dungodung> sigh
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-16
<adin> pomoz bog ljudi :)
 * adin dungodung_ jase dve masine ;)
<adin> kodmene vec poceo 'mali vikend' ;)
<adin> slusam voga al ga bas dobro ne razbiram jenglenski mi je losa strana https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QO7y7QF2Zk
 * adin vaj razvuko malo Ko da je dungodung_ piso texst ;)
<adin> ja odo malo dalje na nu veseliju nasu
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHsr45y7Ov8
 * adin jos me zovu 'Bin-Miladin'
<adin> a pravimi je nik
<milobit-> oj ha!
<milobit-> oj haj!
<milobit-> izdaje me desno oko i lijeva ruka;(
 * milobit- al sam glava od hajduka ;)
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> dungodung jesam li mnogo dosadan?
<milobit-> to mi je jedina razonoda i mana
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYurBWBUskk
<milobit-> moj djedo je bosanac
<milobit-> uvek sajkacu nosijo
<dungodung> slabo gledam ovde
<milobit-> hahaa
<milobit-> salim se dungodung :)
<milobit-> ne zameri
<milobit-> hvala ti sto si se javio :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE_L7B12-BU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIrf9DsHuCI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp1et8veJAs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGYRd7uKRMQ
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-17
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<adin> aj bog pomaze ljudi
<adin> pre no pocnem da ludujem
<adin> i da se radujem
<adin> to mi je jedina mana
<adin> neki me djavo nosi
<adin> i vile me cuvaju
<adin> dokle dotle
<adin> :-)
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<adin> steta
<adin> zar cojk danas mora tako dugo da zivi
<adin> da se muci
<adin> i proslosti seca
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwydDGUgXw
<adin> odo dodo
<adin> bog' me ne trpi
<adin> a nerazbiram  sto me vi trpite?
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L24y4y5gH-g
<adin> a oba pavlovica poginuse
<adin> slavaim
<adin> a ovo je njiovo djelo i janjica
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-18
<boot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0le2glYYU
<boot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CHpqkVMpZc
<boot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwydDGUgXw
<boot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ3OjWhW9YE
<boot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_77tz9bay8I
<boot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<boot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<boot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yK5odygYQE
<boot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
